# Urban Cycle (walk) along the Lea Valley towards Ware Sat 30th May



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone up for a cycle caper up the Lea (Lee) Valley sometime late April / early May?  We did a couple of little wriggles last year which were much fun.  Gritty city melts into country; train options all the way along, so people can opt in/out at virtually any point; plenty pub and even brewery options along the way (though we have tended to overdo these at times ). Any takers?

Full details for cyclists and walkers here [edited by mango5]


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

ska invita braindancer Rutita1 toblerone3 littleseb


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

han colacubes sleaterkinney Dooby MrSki 8115


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

marty21 Fozzie Bear RubyToogood pinkmonkey ShiftyBagLady


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes! Early May better for me.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

5t3IIa wtfftw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2015)

How kind to invite me but I don't own a bicycle


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2015)

Been meaning to explore that area on my bike for years.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

rich! Stig gaijingirl


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Mogden Rebelda Miss-Shelf


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 4, 2015)

It would probably be difficult for me for various reasons, but will keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd verge on no rather than yes as I myself am mobile but getting my bike down might be trickier. I also, very middle class here, am having my new central heating put in at the end of the month. But like Ruby I'll keep an eye on this thread. Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll have to be a maybe, date depending. Essays and exams and stuff. But if the date works then I'm there!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe...living on deep south east rather than East London ...and don't ride much anymore..But love that area...will keep eye on thread


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

scifisam frogwoman Sue blossie33


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Gritty city melts into country; *train options all the way along, so people can opt in/out at virtually any point;* plenty pub and even brewery options along the way



Hold up, now I actually read this


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Hold up, now I actually read this


Yeah.  And I reckon you could probably borrow a bike from somewhere if you needed to?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Yeah.  And I reckon you could probably borrow a bike from somewhere if you needed to?


I've given up/started smoking 19 times in the last three years - _I don't cycle. _


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2015)

For various reasons I can't do much in the way of cycling at the mo, but in a month or so I should be able to, so I will keep my beady eyes on this


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I've given up/started smoking 19 times in the last three years - _I don't cycle. _


Ah, okay.  Well, you could come and do some smoking.  MrSki sometimes does a bit of (manly) cheerleading for the cycle crew.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2015)

Think i shall have a ride up there next week. Just start in Limehouse and keep riding. You can get as far as Enfield, can't you?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Think i shall have a ride up there next week. Just start in Limehouse and keep riding. You can get as far as Enfield, can't you?


And a lot more besides - Enfield sure, then Waltham Abbey, then Broxbourne, then you can peel off to the Stort (which looks nice, but I've never done it), or carry on to Ware and Hartford.  So, plenty to explore.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep, totally up for this. Me and ShiftyJunior


----------



## Sue (Apr 4, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I've given up/started smoking 19 times in the last three years - _I don't cycle. _


I don't cycle either. We could do a walk and meet up with the cycling lot at some point..?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Sue said:


> I don't cycle either. We could do a walk and meet up with the cycling lot at some point..?


That would be nice .  Also a bit tricky to co-ordinate.  But with the use of trains it could work really well - do a nice walk around the start of the route, and another at the end of the route, with pub bonus .


----------



## Sue (Apr 4, 2015)

You mean we're going to have to go to the *pub*..?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2015)

Sue said:


> You mean we're going to have to go to the *pub*..?


Train home then!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Sue said:


> You mean we're going to have to go to the *pub*..?


Kind of unavoidable I reckon.  On route - town with most pubs per square mile in England (Waltham Abbey, though disputed and possibly outdated), and currently best brewery in London (Beavertown, undisputed  ), and a few other decent pubs and cafes.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sue said:


> I don't cycle either. We could do a walk and meet up with the cycling lot at some point..?


I don't cycle either, so someone could give me a backie all the way, or I have a bit of a walk


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne is a really nice walk, either along the canal, or (even nicer in my opinion) through the nature reserve marsh-land - Turners Hill Marsh, Hook's Marsh, etc.; and Broxbourne is a really good rallying point for the cycle too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Defy up for it depending on date.  We're away much of May.  Depending on route we could even bring the kids.

Thanks for tagging me.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 4, 2015)

I could well be tempted by this again! Thoroughly enjoyed the last one.... Very boozy


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

braindancer said:


> I could well be tempted by this again! Thoroughly enjoyed the last one.... Very boozy


I'm not usually the one to be saying this - but I reckon we need to adjust the pedaling / boozing ratio a bit .  I hope you do make it, you were great company last time around.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 4, 2015)

alsoknownas I can't ride a bike either and I'm not as good a walker as I used to be so can't  manage long distances but thanks for tagging me


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

I've tagged all the non-cyclists, lol


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2015)

Perhaps we should ditch the bikes and get hammered!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps we should ditch the bikes and get hammered!


That's essentially what happened the first time we tried this


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

im in....May 16th? or even May 30th - got a sneaking feeling ive got something on on the 16th but dont have a diary so cant check ....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

I am very busy the weekend of the 23rd. That is all


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im in....May 16th? or even May 30th - got a sneaking feeling ive got something on on the 16th but dont have a diary so cant check ....


.  16th or 30th would be good for me.  Shall we sound those out as choices?

16th May or 30th May ????


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

too late for a poll aka? might be able to edit one in?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

Poll now exists .


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

As I have said before in another convo...given the magnetic pull of the brewery...we could start outside London and cycle back in to make sure we don't get stuck early on? Train out to X station...cycle back the beer will taste so much better!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2015)

sure;y it would be best to cycle there and train back if people are going to a brewery?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

last time drank all the way at pubs up and out of town and got teh train back to the brewery


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 4, 2015)

Do we have a map of the route? I'll need to plan how he kid and I would get to a meeting point and how we'd get back. 
These kinds of hassles always put me off bike rides tbh


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Do we have a map of the route? I'll need to plan how he kid and I would get to a meeting point and how we'd get back.
> These kinds of hassles always put me off bike rides tbh


its dead simple - one canal tow path with stations every 3 miles


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Do we have a map of the route? I'll need to plan how he kid and I would get to a meeting point and how we'd get back.
> These kinds of hassles always put me off bike rides tbh


heres a map i made earlier  http://www.mapometer.com/cycling/route_3919079.html


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe we should have like a London base camp (pub) for the support and survivors..


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Maybe we should have like a London base camp (pub) for the support and survivors..


all roads seem to leed back to the brewery in tottenham hale is it?
*Beavertown Brewery*
www.beavertown*brewery*.com

though other options are open....


----------



## han (Apr 4, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> As I have said before in another convo...given the magnetic pull of the brewery...we could start outside London and cycle back in to make sure we don't get stuck early on? Train out to X station...cycle back the beer will taste so much better!


Good idea!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 4, 2015)

han said:


> Good idea!


Let's do this han, we can meet them in the brewery afte our ride


----------



## han (Apr 4, 2015)

Yay! Now I just need to vote - can't even see the poll on tapatalk on this phone.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2015)

splitters !!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2015)

I ain't got a bike but can wobble to Beavertown & stagger home again.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

For me the real joy of this ride is that you get a nice sense of London gradually fading away into countryside.  I've done the route in both directions and it's definitely much nicer starting in town and then working your way outwards.  You can always then get the train back (or cycle if you're feeling hardy).
There's loads of scope for people to do their own thing, go at their own pace, stop for as many or few pints as they like - but I reckon we should all travel in the same direction at the very least


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Do we have a map of the route? I'll need to plan how he kid and I would get to a meeting point and how we'd get back.
> These kinds of hassles always put me off bike rides tbh


This is quite a useful map as it shows the whole route at a glance:






It's a fishing map, so ignore the numbers.

I would suggest this:

Hackney to Broxbourne is a nice bite-sized ride if people with kids / lesser able cyclists, etc. want to do a shorter run (it's about 12 miles I reckon).  Broxbourne is about where the number 11 marks on that map.

Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne is a lovely walk if people would like to meet-up, but don't cycle.  We could make a meet-up time at a pub in Broxbourne (there are a couple of nice ones overlooking the canal).

Broxbourne is also a decent pit-stop location for pushing on to Ware (or the next town Hertford which is really worthwhile), a further 8 miles or so.

The brewery (Beavertown) is at Tottenham, so we would pass it on the way out.  I strongly suggest we don't stop there on our outbound journey - the beers are delicious (and strong!) and no-one ever wants to leave .  We could return there afterwards, either by pedal, or more likely by train.  The brewery does close at 8pm though.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Trains serve the whole length of the journey and lead back to Tottenham Hale (Victoria line), or Liverpool Street.


----------



## Sue (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas, how far do you reckon the Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne bit is? I've done up to Enfield Lock so would be keen on doing from there onwards (think it's about 1.5 miles from Enfield Lock to Waltham Abbey so hopefully wouldn't be a big deal adding that on if the other walkers are up for it).


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2015)

I have cycled from Waltham Abbey to Ware.
Quite a nice stretch and a riverside / canal-side pub on the way.

You can cycle up through the Lee Valley Park which is nice.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Sue said:


> alsoknownas, how far do you reckon the Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne bit is? I've done up to Enfield Lock so would be keen on doing from there onwards (think it's about 1.5 miles from Enfield Lock to Waltham Abbey so hopefully wouldn't be a big deal adding that on if the other walkers are up for it).


Yeah, about 1.5 - 2 miles Enfield to Waltham Abbey (The canal is halfway between Waltham Abbey (nice town), and Waltham Cross (shit-hole basically, but where the train goes to)).

A further 4.5 miles or so to Broxbourne.  Quick if you stick to the canal, but there's a lovely winding route that takes you through marsh land and nature reserves to the east of the canal.  I'd allow a couple of hours for that (it's even possible to get lost there ).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Trains serve the whole length of the journey and lead back to Tottenham Hale (Victoria line), or Liverpool Street.


See this wtfftw ?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

Sue said:


> alsoknownas, how far do you reckon the Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne bit is? I've done up to Enfield Lock so would be keen on doing from there onwards (think it's about 1.5 miles from Enfield Lock to Waltham Abbey so hopefully wouldn't be a big deal adding that on if the other walkers are up for it).


all distances are on this map - each number is a km marker, 0 being hackney wick http://www.mapometer.com/cycling/route_3919079.html

Waltham to Brox is about 9km - approx 6miles

you can change from km to miles on the left hand side


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 5, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> See this wtfftw ?


Yeah. I'd literally be coming out on a train and trying to coincide with a pub break and then trying to get people to stay in the pub. I'm not doing any walking or cycling ablebodied nonsense tho. So I'll keep an eye on what the plan turns into but I'm unlikely.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah. I'd literally be coming out on a train and trying to coincide with a pub break and then trying to get people to stay in the pub. I'm not doing any walking or cycling ablebodied nonsense tho. So I'll keep an eye on what the plan turns into but I'm unlikely.


If it turns out anything like our last efforts (I'm kind of hoping it doesn't this time ) then there'll be a healthy dose of pubage   You'll enjoy the brewery .


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2015)

Cyclists can quench their thirst at The Fish and Eels in Dobbs Wier on the River Lee Navigation!


----------



## Sue (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Yeah, about 1.5 - 2 miles Enfield to Waltham Abbey (The canal is halfway between Waltham Abbey (nice town), and Waltham Cross (shit-hole basically, but where the train goes to)).
> 
> A further 4.5 miles or so to Broxbourne.  Quick if you stick to the canal, but there's a lovely winding route that takes you through marsh land and nature reserves to the east of the canal.  I'd allow a couple of hours for that (it's even possible to get lost there ).


 
Okay, that sounds good, especially the winding route bit. I'd be bound to get lost though  so hopefully some other walking types are up for it and have a better sense of direction than I do... 5t3IIa and marty21 and any other walking types...?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

Sue said:


> Okay, that sounds good, especially the winding route bit. I'd be bound to get lost though  so hopefully some other walking types are up for it and have a better sense of direction than I do... 5t3IIa and marty21 and any other walking types...?


the wiggly bit is optional (you can stay on the canal which is straight)


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> If it turns out anything like our last efforts (I'm kind of hoping it doesn't this time ) then there'll be a healthy dose of pubage   You'll enjoy the brewery .


and what was wrong with last time, hmmm?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Cyclists can quench their thirst at The Fish and Eels in Dobbs Wier on the River Lee Navigation!


That's a good shout.  We ended up in there on one of our other runs.  Dobbs Weir is lovely too:






Broxbourne's probably a bit more convenient for walkers though.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> and what was wrong with last time, hmmm?


The company was excellent   The drinking was professional-standard.  The cycling was a bit lacking, to be honest .


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> The company was excellent   The drinking was professional-standard.  The cycling was a bit lacking, to be honest .


id lower your expectations even further AKA!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> id lower your expectations even further AKA!


Do you mean of the company?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Do you mean of the company?


we've already got two who have broken off and decided to do the whole thing backwards!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> we've already got two who have broken off and decided to do the whole thing backwards!


I think we're winning them back around .


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Cyclists can quench their thirst at The Fish and Eels in Dobbs Wier on the River Lee Navigation!


It might seem unlikely, but that's where the photo in the OP (taken by ska invita ) was taken.


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2015)

My instinct/preference would be to cycle the distance first and have drinks at the end. But as the point of this is to have a group bike ride, [emoji6] I think we should make a united group the priority.  Probably makes sense to not get completely rat-arsed before we even start though!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

han said:


> My instinct/preference would be to cycle the distance first and have drinks at the end. But as the point of this is to have a group bike ride, [emoji6] I think we should make a united group the priority.  Probably makes sense to not get completely rat-arsed before we even start though!


Welcome to '_The Essential Tension_' that informs these rides.  For some the essential lubricant is Shimano Premium Grease, for others the essential lubricant is Murphy's Stout (for others still it's Crisco, but let's not even go there... ).

I reckon we should meet up at point A (pref. Hackney), cycle together to point B (recommend Brox. or Dobbs Weir), then cycle possie can pedal on to point C (Ware or Hertford), and pint posse can, well... pint (or pint and pedal as they see fit).

Then we can all meet up at the brewery if there's still time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Just how close together are groups supposed to cycle? It is a canal/river after all. If one stops, does everyone stop? How does it work?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Just how close together are groups supposed to cycle? It is a canal/river after all. If one stops, does everyone stop? How does it work?


I shouldn't worry about it too much.  People cycle at different paces.  We tend to wait for each other at pubs and cafes.  It all works out in the end.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2015)

For those without bikes could we have a walk & a ride that both end up at the brewery? For those walking I think it would be better to head out of town and walk  towards the goal (Beavertown) Something to aim for.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

MrSki said:


> For those without bikes could we have a walk & a ride that both end up at the brewery? For those walking I think it would be better to head out of town and walk  towards the goal (Beavertown) Something to aim for.


Why not do the walk up to Broxbourne (or Dobbs Weir), then train it to Tottenham Hale (13 mins) ?


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Just how close together are groups supposed to cycle? It is a canal/river after all. If one stops, does everyone stop? How does it work?


?! [emoji15] [emoji3]


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry. Lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry, I've never been on a group ride before.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2015)

The canal paths north of Waltham Abbey are quite narrow and you have to contend with other cyclists, runners and dog walkers, if you take the route past the Navigation it is much wider.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, I've never been on a group ride before.


last time there were 6 of us i think...my mate had a piece of shit bike and kept everyone up! sometimes people burned up ahead and stopped to wait for others to catch up... i think the bigger the group the less about getting lots of miles done it is...

for the most part you just go in a little line and often can ride alongside someone to chat...though i nearly went in the canal doing that 






really hope you come OU


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, I've never been on a group ride before.


I'm sorry. I thought you were being sarcastic. My apologies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

I shall endeavour to come but I'll probably keep haring off


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I shall endeavour to come but I'll probably keep haring off


which is fine too - important thing is to be there and not be square





ETA: dont endeavour, dont try your hardest, just make it so  [/peer pressure]

btw in case he hasnt been tagged yet, littleseb is local to all this and has bike


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I shall endeavour to come but I'll probably keep haring off





ska invita said:


> which is fine too - important thing is to be there and not be square


Yeah, we can all be together in doing our own thing, or something.  It would be great to meet you! [/peer pressure /em]

What generally happens is that the slower peeps group together, and so do the mediums, and the lycra louts speed off, and we meet up using pints and mobile phones, etc.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't do 16th, but would be keen to go on the 30th.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 5, 2015)

I think I can do either date at present!


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2015)

When is a decision on the date being made? Who is bikeless & up for the walk? If so how far do you want to stroll?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

MrSki said:


> When is a decision on the date being made? Who is bikeless & up for the walk? If so how far do you want to stroll?


What's fair?  Shall we say Tuesday decision will be made (Christ risen, buggered-off again, etc.) ?

Walking posse candidates include: 5t3IIa Sue marty21 and yourself.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheers alsoknownas 
5t3IIa Sue marty21 how far do you want to walk & where is a good place to meet? I am up for anything up to ten miles but might need a pit stop or two on the way.


----------



## Sue (Apr 5, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Cheers alsoknownas
> 5t3IIa Sue marty21 how far do you want to walk & where is a good place to meet? I am up for anything up to ten miles but might need a pit stop or two on the way.


Can do whatever suits folk, up to 10 miles is fine. If we're getting a train to somewhere, I'd be going from Hackney Downs. Can't do the 16th though -- got family down so will be on tourist guide duty.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

It's leaning toward the 30th folks


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> What generally happens is that the slower peeps group together, and so do the mediums, and the lycra louts speed off, and we meet up using pints and mobile phones, etc.



Am I right in assuming that as it's a towpath, it's quite stony so knobbly or hybrid style tyres are going to be best? I don't know what this particular path is like, but I imagine that taking a whippet thin carbon roadbike might not be the best idea. Not that I've got one. Yet. [emoji6]


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

han said:


> Am I right in assuming that as it's a towpath, it's quite stony so knobbly or hybrid style tyres are going to be best? I don't know what this particular path is like, but I imagine that taking a whippet thin carbon roadbike might not be the best idea. Not that I've got one. Yet. [emoji6]


The paths vary along the route.  Hackney up to Edmonton is 'cycle surface' in places (done with Olympic money), then it gets a bit dusty and knobbly till Broxbourne, then there's an almost off-roady section just past Brox. which can get very muddy.  Can't remember what happens after that.  Bit of a mix though.  Hybrid or MB best bet I reckon (not an expert though  ).


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah that's useful. Cheers!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh shit, I have a road bike


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh shit, I have a road bike


Any old bike will be fine.  Just wouldn't recommend super-thin racer, but whatever you're used to will serve you fine.


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 5, 2015)

han said:


> Am I right in assuming that as it's a towpath, it's quite stony so knobbly or hybrid style tyres are going to be best? I don't know what this particular path is like, but I imagine that taking a whippet thin carbon roadbike might not be the best idea. Not that I've got one. Yet. [emoji6]


i literally am just back from that route and the path is fine (as far as Waltham Abbey at least, which is as far as I got). Even where it's stony there's usually a clear route through. the only bit you need to watch is bumpy paving stones but you can walk them.

the big industrial stuff around enfield is quite beautiful in a bleak way.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh shit, I have a road bike


It was all upgraded last year, road bikes are fine.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2015)

We've just boated from Tottenham over the past three days - currently at Amwell just outside of Ware, towpath has never been smoother.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

tbtommyb said:


> ...the big industrial stuff around enfield is quite beautiful in a bleak way.


I too am a big fan.  Not to everyone's taste.  I love brownfield .


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I too am a big fan.  Not to everyone's taste.  I love brownfield .


they make me really want to put them on the cover of a dark techno EP.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

i am a big fan of the north greenwich peninsula - it's my favourite part of London. It is also rather derelict in place - it looks like a Fallout 3 set.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i am a big fan of the north greenwich peninsula - it's my favourite part of London. It is also rather derelict in place - it looks like a Fallout 3 set.


You'll enjoy parts of the ride .


----------



## Putonghua73 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi folks,

If there are no objections to new members joining in, then count me in! 

I am ashamed to admit that it has been 2 and a half years since I last rode my mountain bike. Needs a little bit of cleaning and maintenance, but have 5 / 6 weeks to perform what should take an hour or two maximum. 

Be nice to be part of a group and join a group of like-minded people. Even better if the weather holds up and people bring families. Kills two birds with one stone as we - my fiancée and I - are planning to move to Hertfordshire next year. So perfect opportunity to get an initial feel for the place.

I'll be by myself because my fiancée does not ride, and also the idea of peddling a potential 30 mile round trip (even 15 mile with train back to Hackney Downs) is anathema to her.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

yeah def cant do 16th, im working that day, 30th would be great - seems like its winning in the poll too


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

give this a little play! funny little track


----------



## scifisam (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't cycle any more but like to be tagged anyway  Can't do the walking part either! Can someone put one of those kiddie trailers on their bike and pull me along please?


----------



## klang (Apr 7, 2015)

oooo, i'd like to come along!! i'm easy on dates for now, but realistically won't know till nearer at the time....i'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2015)

littleseb said:


> oooo, i'd like to come along!! i'm easy on dates for now, but realistically won't know till nearer at the time....i'll keep an eye on the thread.


its looking like May 30th seb, saturday, get the felt tips out and get it in the diary!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## braindancer (Apr 7, 2015)

I've put it on the calendar *IN PERMANENT MARKER*....


----------



## MrSki (Apr 7, 2015)

I may not be able to make the 30th now. I was only on foot patrol anyhow but have always wanted to organise a pissup in a brewery so might consider a walk to the brewery on the 16th nearer the time for anyone who can't make it on the 30th. Maybe a stroll around the marshes first or something.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)

MrSki said:


> I may not be able to make the 30th now. I was only on foot patrol anyhow but have always wanted to organise a pissup in a brewery so might consider a walk to the brewery on the 16th nearer the time for anyone who can't make it on the 30th. Maybe a stroll around the marshes first or something.


I'll be going to the brewery on the 16th for sure (close to my b.day, etc.) .


----------



## 8115 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have put this in my calendar as provisional


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2015)

OK, if it's deffo the 30th, it's going in the book.


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its looking like May 30th seb, saturday, get the felt tips out and get it in the diary!


 


alsoknownas said:


>


 shit, I think I might be busy on the 31st of June


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I'll be going to the brewery on the 16th for sure (close to my b.day, etc.) .


Maybe I could just walk to the brewery then.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)

littleseb said:


> shit, I think I might be busy on the 31st of June


Be a shame. We seem to never cross paths lately


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Be a shame. We seem to never cross paths lately


 it was a joke, all good for the *30th May *for now


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think I can make this now - forgot it's a friend's 50th - will need to check when the party is


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 8, 2015)

...towards Ware?


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 8, 2015)

I have an exam on 29th May. So maybe


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I have an exam on 29th May. So maybe


wheelies all the way then


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2015)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> ...towards Ware?


yes


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> wheelies all the way then


Or not. Or too many the night before.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> yes



Where?


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2015)

littleseb said:


> shit, I think I might be busy on the 31st of June



Afraid that is not possible.


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Afraid that is not possible.


 alright, i'll be busy on the 31st of april then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2015)

I propose another date of Marchtemper the Oneteenth


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2015)

littleseb said:


> alright, i'll be busy on the 31st of april then.



You must have missed the 30th Feb.


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> You must have missed the 30th Feb.


 was fast asleep then, hence so many busy days to catch up with things.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2015)

Is this is what its going to be like on the day? I think ive got something in the calender on the 30th after all


----------



## klang (Apr 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Is this is what its going to be like on the day? I think ive got something in the calender on the 30th after all


 yes, a ride a long the lea.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)

to the lot of you! (particularly Rebelda)


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Is this is what its going to be like on the day? I think ive got something in the calender on the 30th after all



To be precise, it's the 11th Prairial 223. (Check below).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Republican_Calendar

http://www.windhorst.org/calendar/

You're welcome.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 8, 2015)

date in diary.. we may be camping that weekend if we extend the previous weekend's festival into a long trip (half term).  Otherwise we'll be there hopefully.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 8, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Any old bike will be fine.  Just wouldn't recommend super-thin racer, but whatever you're used to will serve you fine.



i blat up and down the lea on 700x23 slicks, should be no prob for Orang Utan.

will see if i'm about, the next few months are really busy but would be good to go for a gentle spin up the river


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 8, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> to the lot of you! (particularly Rebelda)


Little old me? What have I done? 

Is the whole ride on tow paths? Are they narrow like round here?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 8, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Little old me? What have I done?
> 
> Is the whole ride on tow paths? Are they narrow like round here?



yes... i'd like to know more about the tow paths.. I worry with the kids on tow paths.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 8, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes... i'd like to know more about the tow paths.. I worry with the kids on tow paths.


I just hate wobbling along behind pedestrians, because I won't be _that _cyclist haring past people on foot who have right of way, and close/blind passes under bridges etc. No idea if I'll have O with me yet.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Little old me? What have I done?
> 
> Is the whole ride on tow paths? Are they narrow like round here?





gaijingirl said:


> yes... i'd like to know more about the tow paths.. I worry with the kids on tow paths.


It's all towpaths, but on the whole a bit wider and certainly more navigable than (by 'round here' I'm guessing you mean...) Regents canal.  Plus there are generally less people around, and folk that are around are more bike savvy.
It does get a bit more sticky after Broxbourne.  But I reckon that stretch is gonna be an optional extra for the hardy really.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> ..and close/blind passes under bridges etc.


No tight bridges round here (cos Lea Valley has no cross roads) .


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2015)

yeah its a dead easy ride on a wide path. the only tricky bit is devils ditch, but the mud isnt that deep and as long as you have a big run up most people make it through without falling over. and the bit upriver where you have to ride through Chidwell Waterfall isnt anywhere as bad as people make out.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2015)

Taking devil's ditch is a doddle after a few neck oils...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2015)

new bike ride theme tune: Bikey Dread (ffwd to 13.30) ~" Ride up the Lee, yes a Ride up the Lee / Ride up the Lee, make them know you gone clear!!"
https://soundcloud.com/topranking/ride-like-lightning-motorcycle


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2015)

If I'm not at a friend's birthday I'll be well up for this, especially after a week off my bike.

han, maybe I could cycle up with you?

idumea, you up for this?


----------



## mango5 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll be along in the walking contingent. Who else is walking? marty21 5t3IIa Miss-Shelf ?
alsoknownas do you want me to put the date in the thread title?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2015)

btw was with friend in tottenham environs on saturday and we popped in beavertown brewery ~ queue was 40 people deep to get to the bar ~ we didnt hang around


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I'll be along in the walking contingent. Who else is walking? marty21 5t3IIa Miss-Shelf ?
> alsoknownas do you want me to put the date in the thread title?



I'll walk. Sign me up then remind me later


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> btw was with friend in tottenham environs on saturday and we popped in beavertown brewery ~ queue was 40 people deep to get to the bar ~ we didnt hang around


Fucking hell. The secret is out.

Tip for cyclists coming from Hackney - Go along the edge of Marksfield Park rather than the towpath. You will miss a nasty patch of cobbles.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Fucking hell. The secret is out.


yeah it was all a bit grim ~ queue may have been longer ~ it snaked to the front doors
it was the first sunny day of spring but i fear it can only get busier as summer goes on


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I'll be along in the walking contingent. Who else is walking? marty21 5t3IIa Miss-Shelf ?
> alsoknownas do you want me to put the date in the thread title?


Yes walking for me

Heartily approve of the way the thread has meandered and got people coming and going in all directions on all sorts of transport


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Yes walking for me
> 
> Heartily approve of the way the thread has meandered and got people coming and going in all directions on all sorts of transport


im going to try and fuck it up more and take the final destination out of the picture too


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> do you want me to put the date in the thread title?


Yes please!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> yeah it was all a bit grim ~ queue may have been longer ~ it snaked to the front doors
> it was the first sunny day of spring but i fear it can only get busier as summer goes on


What time of day was it?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2015)

6pm


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im going to try and fuck it up more and take the final destination out of the picture too


I'm gonna probably do the opposite, but I reckon there's room for both approaches .


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

ska invita said:


> 6pm


Yeah, I thought that might be the case.  I reckon early afternoon is the lick for that place really .


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I'm gonna probably do the opposite, but I reckon there's room for both approaches .


If it's a sunny day then the Ferry Boat Inn might be an option.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

MrSki said:


> If it's a sunny day then the Ferry Boat Inn might be an option.


What i mean is that I quite fancy a cycle with a bit of achievement attached. A well earned pint as it were.


----------



## zora (Apr 14, 2015)

It's in the diary. I'll be walking.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2015)

Who is up for getting the train to Ware and cycling back in then?

Trains from Liverpool Street, takes 43 minutes, costs about £9. 

Here is a handy map:

http://www.dcbt.org.uk/Documents/LeeValleyMap.pdf


----------



## Boycey (Apr 14, 2015)

is this basically turning into "urbz invade the lea"? anyone up for doing this on water? i don't have a boat 

eta: yet-http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-32201995


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Who is up for getting the train to Ware and cycling back in then?
> 
> Trains from Liverpool Street, takes 43 minutes, costs about £9.
> 
> ...


Ruti why don't you do that on a different day instead of splitting the group?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Boycey said:


> is this basically turning into "urbz invade the lea"?


That's the basic idea, yeah


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm well up for this but not sure if I'll be there due to being invaded by burly builders.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Who is up for getting the train to Ware and cycling back in then?
> 
> Trains from Liverpool Street, takes 43 minutes, costs about £9.
> 
> ...


Surely train back would be the safest/better idea?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely train back would be the safest/better idea?



Why? It strikes me that riding into London and towards the pub is the safest in terms of definately getting a ride and not ending up in the pub early, plus not having a massive mission home from Ware once we are tired.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh, I thought the brewery was in Ware


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I thought the brewery was in Ware



Nope. See here


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Why? It strikes me that riding into London and towards the pub is the safest in terms of definately getting a ride and not ending up in the pub early, plus not having a massive mission home from Ware once we are tired.


Cos the idea is to do something together. What's the point off having one group going one place and another group going somewhere else?


----------



## Boycey (Apr 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Nope. See here



do you know what the state of play with outdoor drinking and bike lock up is? can we see bikes from where where drinking? thinking it'd be nice to get one of my nice bikes out that i'm super paranoid about losing bits off if they're locked up in tott'nam


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2015)

Boycey said:


> do you know what the state of play with outdoor drinking and bike lock up is? can we see bikes from where where drinking? thinking it'd be nice to get one of my nice bikes out that i'm super paranoid about losing bits off if they're locked up in tott'nam


At the brewery it is possible to take your bike inside or if fair weather then sit outside with it. It is a beardy sort of place so don't worry too much about the fact it's in Totters.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Boycey said:


> do you know what the state of play with outdoor drinking and bike lock up is? can we see bikes from where where drinking? thinking it'd be nice to get one of my nice bikes out that i'm super paranoid about losing bits off if they're locked up in tott'nam


You should be alright at the brewery.  You can either drink outside with line of sight, or bring your bike inside (there's quite a lot of room).  Other pubs vary, as per the usual.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 14, 2015)

MrSki said:


> At the brewery it is possible to take your bike inside or if fair weather then sit outside with it. It is a beardy sort of place so don't worry too much about the fact it's in Totters.



i know millmead road isn't exactly the high street but being able to bring them in is very comforting, thanks. crossing my fingers i can make this, first outing for my ridiculously tall rocky mountain this year i reckon 

edit: thanks to alsoknownas too


----------



## mango5 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm toying with the idea of walkers starting at Enfield Lock or Cheshunt then everyone converging in one place in Ware to enjoy each others company. Walkers would have to give the brewery a miss and settle for a pub.
Any other ideas?
eta I'm worried about co-ordination and pacing. The cyclists will be much faster than the walkers so starting and finishing at the same place doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## idumea (Apr 14, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> idumea, you up for this?


I'll definitely be along if I've sorted a replacement bike by then


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of walkers starting at Enfield Lock or Cheshunt then everyone converging in one place in Ware to enjoy each others company. Walkers would have to give the brewery a miss and settle for a pub.
> Any other ideas?
> eta I'm worried about co-ordination and pacing. The cyclists will be much faster than the walkers so starting and finishing at the same place doesn't make sense to me.


Yes walkers and cyclists would need to start at different places.  I would suggest Broxbourne rather than Ware as a meeting point for the following reasons:

1) a lot of casual cyclists aren't going to make it to Ware.  We've done this a couple of times before with casuals in tow, and have never made it as far as Ware (or anywhere near  ).

2) Broxbourne is a nice distance for the less committed.  There are pub and food options, and it means that people can have a bit of a social, then decide whether they want to ride on or head to the brewery, or whatever.  The more pedal-happy can then press on towards Ware (or even Hertford).

3) Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne is a nice walk, especially through the marshland / mini-lake bits.

Dobbs Weir would be nicer, but it doesn't have the advantage of transport links.

It would be really nice to press on to Hertford.  There's a nice pub there, and the stretch from Ware to Hertford is really nice.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2015)

There is a bouncer (door person) presumably for licensing reasons who is lovely & would keep an eye if you asked her.


----------



## idumea (Apr 14, 2015)

Broxbourne has a lovely pub right by the river, I think it's The Crown ?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

idumea said:


> Broxbourne has a lovely pub right by the river, I think it's The Crown ?


Yes, that's the meeting point I had in mind.  Not bad pub (wouldn't rate it any higher than that), great location by the canal, plenty of room, big garden.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

This would be the plan as it exists in my head:

- Cycle posse assemble outside Princess of Wales pub, Hackney

- Walkers assemble Waltham Cross somewhere

(meet up and departure times are coordinated to get us all to Broxbourne at roughly the same time)

- Cycle posse cycle to Broxbourne (preferably bypassing the brewery, but we'll have to see how that goes )

- Walkers walk to Broxbourne

- We all meet up at Broxbourne, including Cyclists, walkers, and (ahem) support crew.  Drink, eat, natter, stretch, keel-over, ect.

- Hardcore cyclist posse then set off for Ware (or Hertford!!!)

- Casual cycle, walkers, and support crew can then either stay in Brox., or go on to the brewery, or depart.

- Hardcore cycling crew can either ride back or (more likely) train it back, perhaps meeting up with the others at the brewery or wherever.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds great.


----------



## eme (Apr 14, 2015)

I really want to cycle this and its on my birthday so would be a good present  Just worried I'm going to be hungover to hell from the night before....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 14, 2015)

Gwan do it 

(not sure if I can do 30 odd miles with the girl on the back  )


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

eme said:


> I really want to cycle this and its on my birthday so would be a good present  Just worried I'm going to be hungover to hell from the night before....


Good thing is, you can do as little or as much as you want to.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Can I just ask what the different distance options are?  

Is the first 8-10 miles off road and is it suitable for a (pretty competent) 5 year old to cycle?  Or if not off-road is it suitable for a tagalong bike? Or would that not really work - haven't really followed so I don't know if any other kids are coming.

Just trying to decide whether to do this alone (if I can) or with the family.  (Littlest gaijin would (reluctantly) be in a bike seat but biggest one cycles herself)


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Can I just ask what the different distance options are?
> 
> Is the first 8-10 miles off road and is it suitable for a (pretty competent) 5 year old to cycle?  Or if not off-road is it suitable for a tagalong bike? Or would that not really work - haven't really followed so I don't know if any other kids are coming.
> 
> Just trying to decide whether to do this alone (if I can) or with the family.  (Littlest gaijin would (reluctantly) be in a bike seat but biggest one cycles herself)


Road wise, the entire ride is on towpaths without traffic, very safe. Distance-wise it's really hard to say.  Instinctively I'd say too far for a five-year old to cycle all the way (Hackney to Broxbourne), but plenty of managable chunks within that (Hackney to Tottenham Hale, or Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne, for instance).


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Road wise, the entire ride is on towpaths without traffic, very safe. Distance-wise it's really hard to say.  Instinctively I'd say too far for a five-year old to cycle all the way (Hackney to Broxbourne), but plenty of managable chunks within that (Hackney to Tottenham Hale, or Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne, for instance).



great thanks.. what is the full distance - approximately?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> great thanks.. what is the full distance - approximately?


When I've got a mo, I'll do some proper distance calculations (Ska did a route map a few pages back).  Not tonight though...


----------



## mango5 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm trying to persuade golightly to join the hardcore cyclists


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Cos the idea is to do something together. What's the point off having one group going one place and another group going somewhere else?



Calm dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne dear. I was just asking! 



Boycey said:


> do you know what the state of play with outdoor drinking and bike lock up is? can we see bikes from where where drinking? thinking it'd be nice to get one of my nice bikes out that i'm super paranoid about losing bits off if they're locked up in tott'nam



No idea. 



alsoknownas said:


> This would be the plan as it exists in my head:
> 
> - Cycle posse assemble outside Princess of Wales pub, Hackney
> 
> ...



It's a great plan...passing the brewery is the only chink in the armour though (Given past knowledge)  That said stopping for half and then abandoning anyone who insists on staying there longer is more than doable. 

Also if I am honest the train to Ware and enjoying the countryside bits is really appealing to me as I know quite a lot of the Lea inside London already.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Calm dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne dear. I was just asking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, perhaps a time-managed sup at the brewery.  It's tough to just ride straight past it.  Trouble is, it seems to set the tone for the rest of the trip.  People tend to want to stop at every pub once they get started drinking .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

If it doesn't sell cider, I'm riding right past it


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> If it doesn't sell cider, I'm riding right past it


Bramble Saison?


----------



## mango5 (Apr 14, 2015)

That's old urban. These days we don't stop at the pub every half mile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Bramble Saison?


What's that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Yeah, perhaps a time-managed sup at the brewery.  It's tough to just ride straight past it.  Trouble is, it seems to set the tone for the rest of the trip.  People tend to want to stop at every pub once they get started drinking .



Hence my suggestion to start outside the big smoke and head back in for home...IME on walks and cycle rides the fact people are heading towards home make them less inclined to give in to the pub, oh another pub, ohhhhhhhhhhh more pubbbbbbbbb demon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that?



quick google reveals it's a cider! hurrah!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's that?


I meant Bramley Saison - it's a beer made of apples.  It's actually not as nice as their other stuff.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I meant Bramley Saison - it's a beer made of apples.  It's actually not as nice as their other stuff.



there's a bramble saison too!

but a cider...


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> quick google reveals it's a cider! hurrah!


Yeah, sorry I meant Bramley Saison.  It's an appley beer rather than a cider as such.  A bit scrumpyish.  To be honest, it may not even be on (it wasn't last week).


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

If it's scrumpy, not beer, I'm sold, but would have to stop cycling there and then


----------



## braindancer (Apr 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> great thanks.. what is the full distance - approximately?



Springfield Park to Broxbourne is 14 miles.... last time we went to Ware which was 19 miles (described by some above as 'for the hardcore' ).

I'll go with the flow - I do like beer  - but I'd be up for going further if others are keen.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Springfield Park to Broxbourne is 14 miles.... last time we went to Ware which was 19 miles (described by some above as 'for the hardcore' ).
> 
> I'll go with the flow - I do like beer  - but I'd be up for going further if others are keen.



Brilliant.  Thanks.

I have no idea where any of these places are and if I come alone I would probably cycle to the start from South London and then back unless there is a pub near a train station which would take me home.  So I won't really be drinking myself.  If it sounds like it's gonna be boozy I might walk instead.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Springfield Park to Broxbourne is 14 miles.... last time we went to Ware which was 19 miles (described by some above as 'for the hardcore' ).
> 
> I'll go with the flow - I do like beer  - but I'd be up for going further if others are keen.


Shit, I'd actually forgotten that we'd made it to Ware in the end last time .  It was a bit staccato though, wasn't it?  We should definitely aim for Hertford this time around .


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Brilliant.  Thanks.
> 
> I have no idea where any of these places are and if I come alone I would probably cycle to the start from South London and then back unless there is a pub near a train station which would take me home.  So I won't really be drinking myself.  If it sounds like it's gonna be boozy I might walk instead.


I think we'll just have to have some of us focusing more on the pedal, and others focusing more on the pint.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 14, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Shit, I'd actually forgotten that we'd made it to Ware in the end last time .



Probably cos we were pissed by the time we got there after 4 pub stops!


----------



## han (Apr 14, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> han, maybe I could cycle up with you?


Yeah! X


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 14, 2015)

han said:


> Yeah! X



if I come we can all go together - S. London feeder ride!


----------



## eme (Apr 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> if I come we can all go together - S. London feeder ride!


Same


----------



## han (Apr 14, 2015)

Yay!!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 14, 2015)

Quite envious, I used to live up that way and often used to cycle in the lee valley nature areas. But my bike is broke and I moved away so it is too far for me but I will be thinking of you lot having fun hopefully in the sun!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> if I come we can all go together - S. London feeder ride!


What have your kids been like in the seat on longer rides gg? I've only done very short rides with her so far.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 15, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Probably cos we were pissed by the time we got there after 4 pub stops!


Adding them up we made at least six pub stops on that whole journey I think .

eta: jeez, I think I may have just remembered a seventh (unless I'm merging two different rides) .

ska invita has usually got a better memory than me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> What have your kids been like in the seat on longer rides gg? I've only done very short rides with her so far.



fine... I think the longest we've done so far is 40k.  One in the seat, one on the tagalong.  Whole day out though with stop for lunch and other such stuff..  If I'm coming with the kids I'll probably drive us all across London to the start though so that O can cycle herself.  I don't yet let her ride in traffic - or only on very very rare, quiet roads/occasions.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a ride up to Ware and back this afternoon.  I can confirm that it is a very nice thing to do...  

I discovered that is much quicker to get there if you don't stop every 10 minutes for a pint


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slightly more hardcore option would be to cycle up to Broxborne and after drinks head over the Lea/Brent watershed towards South Mymms and return along the headstream of the  River Brent (the Dollis Brook) to Hampstead Garden village and Hampstead Heath.  (about 50 miles)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> fine... I think the longest we've done so far is 40k.  One in the seat, one on the tagalong.  Whole day out though with stop for lunch and other such stuff..  If I'm coming with the kids I'll probably drive us all across London to the start though so that O can cycle herself.  I don't yet let her ride in traffic - or only on very very rare, quiet roads/occasions.


bah, I might chicken out of cycling her over to Hackney, they're not exactly quiet roads.


----------



## Putonghua73 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fiancée will most likely be back in China for work (and to see her father) so 30th May definitely works. I will not be drinking alcohol - not for any puritanical reasons, more because getting sloshed and then having to drag my sorry ass and mountain bike to the wilds of East London (without the safety net of calling my fiancée to pick me up) would be a recipe for disaster.

Since the route seems to avoid any hills (as opposed to my previous N.London route around Hampstead and back again), the actual mileage shouldn't be too much of a challenge - if I avoid alcohol. Even though my Wii Fit age is currently 52 - more than a decade older than my actual age!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> bah, I might chicken out of cycling her over to Hackney, they're not exactly quiet roads.



To be honest, I never really cycled them in/out of town on the back seat myself.  Have done it for Skyride and stuff but in general I don't.  Most of our London cycling is local or short hops like to nursery and back or off-road.  I just don't like having them in traffic especially on routes I don't know that well.  Not to criticise people who do obviously.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not massively keen on the idea. Oh well. Enjoy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> if I come we can all go together - S. London feeder ride!


I'd be up for this too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Yeah, I'm not massively keen on the idea. Oh well. Enjoy.



Do the walk option instead?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd rather be on my bike.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Yeah, I'm not massively keen on the idea. Oh well. Enjoy.



Bee...you don't have to cycle over to Hackney. You can get a train from Liverpool street to Clapton station and join in for as long as you and small beautiful one want to. Would be lovely to see you and meet her. I still have the coffee thing you gifted me years ago.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I'd rather be on my bike.



yes... I know.  There have been countless times when we've not been able to cycle where we would have preferred to.  If you do decide to walk instead I hope you enjoy it nevertheless.  Otherwise hopefully there will be other opportunities.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I'd rather be on my bike.


Like Ruti said, if you're coming from South London, you'd probably be best off getting a train down to Clapton (12 mins from Liverpool Street Station) with your bike.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Like Ruti said, if you're coming from South London, you'd probably be best off getting a train down to Clapton (12 mins from Liverpool Street Station) with your bike.



oh that's genius!  I spent ages looking for a train station and failed - shoulda just asked you!

Thameslink to Farringdon - 1.8 km to Liverpool street.  Train to Clapton.  Half a mile to Springfield Park!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes... I know.  There have been countless times when we've not been able to cycle where we would have preferred to.  If you do decide to walk instead I hope you enjoy it nevertheless.  Otherwise hopefully there will be other opportunities.


I'll see how grumpy I'm feeling on the day


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> oh that's genius!  I spent ages looking for a train station and failed - shoulda just asked you!
> 
> Thameslink to Farringdon - 1.8 km to Liverpool street.  Train to Clapton.  Half a mile to Springfield Park!


Yeah, and if we meet outside the princess of Wales its just down the road from the station on the canal


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it too early to think about what time we're meeting?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2015)

han said:


> Is it too early to think about what time we're meeting?


No, and it's important.  I reckon that 12pm would be the best time to meet.  But a couple of things about that - some people seem to think that's too early! , and it means that we would not be stopping at the brewery outbound (not necessarily a bad thing) (brewery opens at 2pm btw).


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2015)

Too early?! [emoji15] [emoji23]


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2015)

han said:


> Too early?! [emoji15] [emoji23]


I know!

eta: This kind of thing probably explains why we didn't get quite as far as expected the last couple of times.


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2015)

I would've thought 10 or 11 would be more sensible.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2015)

han said:


> I would've thought 10 or 11 would be more sensible.


I would prefer that too.  Shall we push for 11?  Certain people don't like to get out of bed on a Saturday morning .


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2015)

That's a good compromise.


----------



## golightly (Apr 17, 2015)

I could join you all on the ride up from South London. I don't reckon that it will too difficult to get to the start of the cycle ride by 11am and then we can take our time round the course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2015)

han said:


> I would've thought 10 or 11 would be more sensible.


Or 9 even. It would be nice to get a whole day out of it, esp if it's sunny and warm.


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2015)

If people want to make it an earlier start I think that would be great.
earlier than 10 though and some people simply won't turn up .


----------



## mango5 (Apr 17, 2015)

Please make it 11 as Sarf Londoners will need an hour or more to get to the start


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Please make it 11 as Sarf Londoners will need an hour or more to get to the start


Set off at 8!


----------



## golightly (Apr 17, 2015)

I can see that working.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 17, 2015)

Earlier the better for me!  When setting off for a day of cycling I'm normally in the saddle before 7 - but I appreciate that's probably not the norm .  11 is fine though....


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2015)

Shall we just call it 11?  I think that's gonna win in the end.  10 aint gonna happen I reckon. Any later gets a bit silly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2015)

golightly said:


> I can see that working.


Why is an early start so bad? As I said, it's a shame to waste sunshine/daylight, esp if there's a long distance travel, and it's good to have lunch halfway through the ride.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is an early start so bad? As I said, it's a shame to waste sunshine/daylight, esp if there's a long distance travel, and it's good to have lunch halfway through the ride.



It's not a bad thing for smaller groups IME. Also/but, if we are to accommodate everyone we need to think about logistics and extra things people will have to do if they live further away from the meet point and/or have children.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2015)

People with kids are more likely to be up the earliest tbf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> People with kids are more likely to be up the earliest tbf



Yet have things to do to prepare for a day out with them and others. Come on OU. You know this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Yet have things to do to prepare for a day out with them and others. Come on OU. You know this.


I guess so. But it does look like a long ride.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is an early start so bad? As I said, it's a shame to waste sunshine/daylight, esp if there's a long distance travel, and it's good to have lunch halfway through the ride.



This has long been my personal gripe with Urban walks the late starting times which means we miss out doing some of the more ambitious day treks. But many Urbanz are very conservative and just refuse to get up early.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 17, 2015)

10am start (?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> This has long been my personal gripe with Urban walks the late starting times which means we miss out doing some of the more ambitious day treks. But many Urbanz are very conservative and just refuse to get up early.


Well, it's fair enough if there are practical reasons why people can't meet earlier, so we'll have to go with the flow/majority


----------



## golightly (Apr 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is an early start so bad? As I said, it's a shame to waste sunshine/daylight, esp if there's a long distance travel, and it's good to have lunch halfway through the ride.


 
I'd be up for it, but there's quite a diverse group coming from different locations, so if the day is going to work we need to be accommodating.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

also it takes me over a good hour or so to get anywhere near hackney....starting at 10am means leaving at 9am means getting up at 8am on a saturday morning - never going to happen.  The earliest i can make it is noon (1pm would be my ideal). If people want to go earlier do it, but i'll catch you at the end. I vote noon as a compromise


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

orangutan, you need to work out how to get to hackney with a bike from west dulwich ~ overground allows bikes but tube doesnt


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> orangutan, you need to work out how to get to hackney with a bike from west dulwich ~ overground allows bikes but tube doesnt


It's quite easy - down to Camberwell, then Tower Bridge via Bermondsey, then Whitechapel - Bethnal Green - Hackney


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> also it takes me over a good hour or so to get anywhere near hackney....starting at 10am means leaving at 9am means getting up at 8am on a saturday morning - never going to happen.  The earliest i can make it is noon (1pm would be my ideal). If people want to go earlier do it, but i'll catch you at the end. I vote noon as a compromise


That gives just an afternoon to do quite a long ride. What's so bad about getting up early? We're not teens anymore!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Alright look, I think it's fair to say that only 11 or 12 are real contenders for starting times. Any earlier and people will drop out; any later and 
we lose half the day.  I'd prefer 11, but that's easy for me to say, cos I only live 5 minutes away from the proposed start point .  Shall we stick to debating 11am or 12pm?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's quite easy - down to Camberwell, then Tower Bridge via Bermondsey, then Whitechapel - Bethnal Green - Hackney


You might want to consider biking London Bridge to Liverpool St (not far), then train to Clapton .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> You might want to consider biking London Bridge to Liverpool St (not far), then train to Clapton .


That's cheating! Train back, but not at the start.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's cheating! Train back, but not at the start.


You can get a train to the _start, _surely?


----------



## golightly (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Shall we stick to debating 11am or 12pm?


 
It's your walk/ride. I reckon you should decide and that's what we will go with.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That gives just an afternoon to do quite a long ride. What's so bad about getting up early? We're not teens anymore!


i work long and hard all week with late finishes and im not  getting up at 8am on a saturday morning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i work long and hard all week with late finishes and im not  getting up at 8am on a saturday morning.


 
If we start late, I'm not sure I'll be able to make it, or I'll have to peel off at least before the destination. Wanted to make a whole day of it, so the evening is free.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

golightly said:


> It's your walk/ride. I reckon you should decide and that's what we will go with.


Thanks.  The trick to being a monopolistic dictator in this day and age though, is to give your minions the illusion that they are joining in with the decision making process .


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> You can get a train to the _start, _surely?


Perhaps, but I'd rather ride my bike.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> If we start late, I'm not sure I'll be able to make it, or I'll have to peel off at least before the destination. Wanted to make a whole day of it, so the evening is free.


it will be a whole day of it! need to be back at the brewery by 7 at the latest as it shuts at 8


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it will be a whole day of it! need to be back at the brewery by 7 at the latest as it shuts at 8


That will be too late for some people. It would be nice to be done by 6


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it will be a whole day of it! need to be back at the brewery by 7 at the latest as it shuts at 8


Walking crew  mango5 what time/where shall we meet?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it will be a whole day of it! need to be back at the brewery by 7 at the latest as it shuts at 8


I had another mate who went to the brewery late last week and also reported it being rammed (she said they were giving out tins to keep people in the queue happy ).  Reckon we might have to do a separate (earlier) urb brewery mission another day .


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I had another mate who went to the brewery late last week and also reported it being rammed (she said they were giving out tins to keep people in the queue happy ).  Reckon we might have to do a separate (earlier) urb brewery mission another day .


they might have made different arrangements by end of may to deal with it ~ im not fussed though ~ i prefer a pint of ale anyway


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> they might have made different arrangements by end of may to deal with it ~ im not fussed though ~ i prefer a pint of ale anyway


Yeah, I'm thinking they'll have to do something.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That will be too late for some people. It would be nice to be done by 6


6 sounds good to me too


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Walking crew  mango5 what time/where shall we meet?


Will have to try to synch meeting point with cycle crew, so the start times of each is quite important.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita mate, I have to say, all paths and signs are pointing to 11, but I would be absolutely gutted if you couldn't make it.  Could you make a special effort?  Pretty pleez?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> ska invita mate, I have to say, all paths and signs are pointing to 11, but I would be absolutely gutted if you couldn't make it.  Could you make a special effort?  Pretty pleez?


I'll do my best!
there is also a splitters group though  what time are the splitters heading off


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I'll do my best!
> there is also a splitters group though  what time are the splitters heading off


I think the People's Front of Judea (spit!) have rejoined the brotherhood .


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Walking crew  mango5 what time/where shall we meet?


I've no idea where I'm going or what I'm doing so hope someone else does...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I think the People's Front of Judea (spit!) have rejoined the brotherhood .


i sense secret PMs and horse trading 

can i just say though it looks like there will be lots of us so its not going to be a day to break speed records ~ it should be all about Fun 

So where do we need to be at .... 11am?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Outside the Princess of Wales pub, Clapton, by the canal.  

146 Lea Bridge Road, London E5 9RB

http://bit.ly/1EVBqWO


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Outside the Princess of Wales pub, Clapton, by the canal.
> 
> 146 Lea Bridge Road, London E5 9RB
> 
> http://bit.ly/1EVBqWO


Any idea what would be sensible for the walkers?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Sue said:


> Any idea what would be sensible for the walkers?


Gimme a mo, and I'll throw something together...


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Gimme a mo, and I'll throw something together...


 Thanks . Completely confused...


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Right, so -

*Cycle route - Clapton to Hertford. Total distance - 23 miles.*

_(walk details below)_

Significant milestones -

Waltham Abbey (9.5 miles) - would make decent jump-off point for those wishing to do a much smaller ride, say with kids.  Good pubs and cafes in town, and rail link back from Waltham Cross.

Broxbourne (14 miles) - this is the meet-up point, where the walk will terminate, the two groups will come together, and where some casual cyclists may choose to finish.  We'll have an extended stop-off, lunch, pint, natter, etc. here.

Ware (20 miles) - a decent goal for the more committed cyclist.

Hertford (23 miles)) - the overall goal - there's a nice pub (The Old Barge) there.

Map:
http://www.plotaroute.com/route/57626
*
Walking route - Waltham Abbey to Broxbourne.  Distance - 5 miles.*

Map:
www.plotaroute.com/route/57628

*Details:*

Cyclists meet 11am outside The Princess of Wales pub, by the canal.
146 Lea Bridge Road, London E5 9RB
http://bit.ly/1EVBqWO

Walkers meet at 11am at Waltham Cross station.
(trains from Liverpool Street, Stratford, or Tottenham Hale)

Meet-up point for the two groups is at The Crown pub, Broxbourne at around 1pm.
Old Nazeing Road, Broxbourne, Hertfordshire, EN10 6QT
http://bit.ly/1b7h9S0

The Crown would be the place for non-walkers/cyclists to meet (support crew )

End point for the cyclists will be The Old Barge pub in Heretford.
2 The Folly, Hertford SG14 1QD
http://bit.ly/1ypmVUz

It's a lovely pub, with loads of ales and bottles, in a nice setting .  Unfortunately it's not the cheapest though .

Whadda ya reckon?


----------



## braindancer (Apr 18, 2015)

Sounds like a PLAN!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

Worth pointing out that finishing at Hertford means getting a train back into London (unless anyone has the strength to bike back! not me...) - costs around a tenner IIRC


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas that is a magnificent plan of beauty and strategy

Will we follow it? Let's see


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> alsoknownas that is a magnificent plan of beauty and strategy
> 
> Will we follow it? Let's see


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Whadda ya reckon?


one thing though, we might all meet up in the afternoon in broxbourne, but we also need a final meeting place for evening drinks, back down river...any thoughts on that?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> one thing though, we might all meet up in the afternoon in broxbourne, but we also need a final meeting place for evening drinks, back down river...any thoughts on that?


Yeah, not a bad shout.  We'll probably end up with people spread out around the place (potentially in 3 different counties!), so it's not easy.  Princess of Wales might not be a bad shout - everyone will be familiar with it, and it will give the journey a circular poetry.  Or, if it's hot, the Anchor and Hope, which is a better pub, but outdoors only really.  Or the Crooked Billet?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

Actually, you know what - it's already a complicated plan.  I think we should avoid over-complicating it.  If people want to meet up after the ride then I suggest the starting point - The Princess of Wales pub.  It's an okay pub, well located, with plenty of room, and easy to find (most people will have met there at the start of the day).


----------



## golightly (Apr 18, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Whadda ya reckon?


 
All good, and there's plenty of time between now and 30th May to change/forget/argue about the plans.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Its such a well thought out and complex plan.  I don't think anything could go wrong.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 18, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Its such a well thought out and complex plan.  I don't think anything could go wrong.


----------



## Sue (Apr 19, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Right, so -
> 
> *Cycle route - Clapton to Hertford. Total distance - 23 miles.*
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks very much.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 19, 2015)

I walked from Hertford to Enfield Chase (18.4 miles) yesterday along the New River which is parallel to the Lea Valley path but completely different in character.  No bikes are allowed on it and its very grassy.  Uncomfortable boots so feet were suffering a bit. Got to Crown at Broxborne at about 3pm and it was very full - about an hour wait for food.  So I just had a pint and carried on. Was extremely hungry by the end of the walk.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 19, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> I walked from Hertford to Enfield Chase (18.4 miles) yesterday along the New River which is parallel to the Lea Valley path but completely different in character.  No bikes are allowed on it and its very grassy.  Uncomfortable boots so feet were suffering a bit. Got to Crown at Broxborne at about 3pm and it was very full - about an hour wait for food.  So I just had a pint and carried on. Was extremely hungry by the end of the walk.


Sounds like a nice walk.  I have it in mind to explore this, and the river Stort some time.  Still reckon Crown is the best bet for meeting up though.  Only other option is the Fish and Eels in Dobbs Weir, but there aren't decent transport links.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 19, 2015)

The Crown is nice pub and has a good garden. But the whole of Essex knows about it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 19, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> The Crown is nice pub and has a good garden. But the whole of Essex knows about it.


It's actually in Hertfordshire I think; but I take your point. </pedant>
We've stopped there the last couple of times and it's been fine.  There was a bit of a wait for grub, but not pints, so it works out okay I reckon.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

Righto, so it appears to be May and all.  I thought I would do a reminder, rekindle, bump, of this and see where people are at. 

Details for the ride / walk / meet-up are in post #295 - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...are-sat-30th-may.333778/page-10#post-13844166

I'm gonna do a bunch of tags in batches in groups (Cycle posse, Walking posse, Meet-up posse (support / sabotage crew ), and Undecided (floating voters)).

Apologies in advance if I put you in the wrong category, or miss you .

Cycle posse:

Orang Utan braindancer ska invita Rutita1 Rebelda ShiftyBagLady (+Shifty jnr.?) gaijingirl (did I read that you got hurt?  - hope you're healing) (+gaijinboy +lil'gaijinpeople?) han 

TBC


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

Cycle posse:

isvicthere? Putonghua73 (+ MrsP-to-be) 8115 Biddlybee (+ lil' Biddle?) littleseb idumea eme


----------



## MrSki (May 4, 2015)

I am trying to re-jig things to join the walking posse.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

Cycle posse:

toblerone3 sleaterkinney golightly


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

Walking posse:

marty21 5t3IIa MrSki Sue mango5 Miss-Shelf zora


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

Support / Sabotage crew:

wtfftw scifisam


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

Undecided:

RubyToogood Mogden colacubes tbtommyb pinkmonkey Sigmund Fraud Boycey Fozzie Bear


----------



## MrSki (May 4, 2015)

Cheers alsoknownas for all the organising. Good job mate.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Undecided:
> 
> RubyToogood


Probably not going to happen - what's your end point?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Probably not going to happen - what's your end point?


Well there's jump-off options along the way.  If you're looking for a gentle ride you could do Clapton - Broxbourne (that's where drinks and meet-up are); or the whole thing goes to Hertford.

Details in post #295


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Well there's jump-off options along the way.  If you're looking for a gentle ride you could do Clapton - Broxbourne (that's where drinks and meet-up are); or the whole thing goes to Hertford.
> 
> Details in post #295


Cheers - too much of an agoraphobia challenge for me, wrong side of London etc.


----------



## colacubes (May 4, 2015)

I'm most likely a no unfortunately.


----------



## 8115 (May 4, 2015)

Pretty sure I will be in attendance.

When and where to be?
What do I need?
When and where to finish?

Keep it simple stupid


----------



## alsoknownas (May 4, 2015)

8115 said:


> Pretty sure I will be in attendance.
> 
> When and where to be?
> What do I need?
> ...


Very simple:

Details in post #295 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...are-sat-30th-may.333778/page-10#post-13844166


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2015)

8115 said:


> Pretty sure I will be in attendance.
> 
> When and where to be?
> What do I need?
> ...



Stay at mine the night before and come with me.
You need a bike.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2015)

alsoknownas you are a patient fella


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2015)

I'm out for this one I'm afraid. Getting across town with the small on the bike, or on off trains etc, is too much for me on my tod.

 Have a good in


----------



## zora (May 4, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm out for this one I'm afraid. Getting across town with the small on the bike, or on off trains etc, is too much for me on my tod.
> 
> Have a good in





Biddlybee said:


> I'm out for this one I'm afraid. Getting across town with the small on the bike, or on off trains etc, is too much for me on my tod.
> 
> Have a good in



You could join the walking posse with Biddly Jr if you fancy it? Wonder if the boohoo family is coming along?


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 4, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Undecided:
> 
> RubyToogood Mogden colacubes tbtommyb pinkmonkey Sigmund Fraud Boycey Fozzie Bear


We don't have working bikes fit for distance cycling ( fit for the tip more like) and are unsure if we will be here -


----------



## Boycey (May 6, 2015)

still got to see what is happening that weekend with work, i've just taken on another job... probably won't know until the day but i hope i can make it.


----------



## klang (May 7, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Cycle posse:
> 
> littleseb]


 


though I might be out of London then, will let you know.

cheers for the reminder aka!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2015)

I can't make it either as I will be on a train from Leeds


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2015)

I am picking up my freshly cleaned and serviced bike this evening. So am very much in!


----------



## golightly (May 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't make it either as I will be on a train from Leeds


 
You could always get on an earlier train and join us.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2015)

golightly said:


> You could always get on an earlier train and join us.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 7, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I am picking up my freshly cleaned and serviced bike this evening. So am very much in!


Getting my bike seen to next week too .


----------



## braindancer (May 7, 2015)

golightly said:


> You could always get on an earlier train and join us.



True - we're not leaving till 11


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2015)

Mr MakeItEarlier isn't going to make it?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Mr MakeItEarlier isn't going to make it?


I've got family stuff up in Leeds. Can't be avoided.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got family stuff up in Leeds. Can't be avoided.



I understand mate and that is not questioned or jested at  ...I was referring to your earlier 'but that's late!' posts in the thread, no more.


----------



## golightly (May 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Worth pointing out that finishing at Hertford means getting a train back into London (unless anyone has the strength to bike back! not me...) - costs around a tenner IIRC


 
There are quite a large number of cyclists. Getting everyone on the train may be an issue, especially if there are other cyclists already on the train.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 8, 2015)

golightly said:


> There are quite a large number of cyclists. Getting everyone on the train may be an issue, especially if there are other cyclists already on the train.


Nah, that'll be okay.  First off not everyone will finish. Second we can use multiple carriages if necessary (unlikely).  Thirdly the trains are not usually that busy. I reckon that's the last of our worries.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 8, 2015)

I'm still in


----------



## golightly (May 8, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Nah, that'll be okay.  First off not everyone will finish. Second we can use multiple carriages if necessary (unlikely).  Thirdly the trains are not usually that busy. I reckon that's the last of our worries.


 
Fair do's. I'm happy tootling back on my bike if necessary, though. Unless I'm too pissed of course.


----------



## han (May 10, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 11, 2015)

Bike sorted today.  New chain, cassette, brake pads.  Excellent! .


It's gonna rain, isn't it?


----------



## Boycey (May 12, 2015)

i'm still unsure of my movements that weekend... likely not to know until the day :/

but today was my girlfriend's birthday and we cycled tottenham to where chingford meets epping, down to gunpowder park, on to the lee valley and up to the crown at broxbourne. some thoughts: never am i doing that on a fixed gear with 110psi 700x23s again, probably would have been fine on a freewheel where there is more of an inclination to coast out of the saddle. watch out for angry geese! seemed to be few proper lairy fuckers on the stretch just down from broxbourne. the crown is an odd pub, they have tomato juice but no tabasco, they cook great pies but the peas and carrots taste like they're from a jar. they do have a good aspalls on tap. my arse hurts.


----------



## han (May 12, 2015)

I did London to Brighton last weekend with a fella who was on a fixie. Amazing really, and poor fella down the steep hills! Eek! 

I can't decide which bike to use for this ride, I'm such a greedy gobble-gannet, I've got 5. Well, one is my g/f's. 
Racer, singlespeed with 650c wheels, heavy mountain bike with chunky tyres, faithful commuting hybrid which is an excellent all-rounder, Brompton. 

Tempted to go for the heavy mountain bike but it is like riding through treacle. No punctures, tough as old boots, but heavy. Hybrid is probably the sensible option.


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2015)

moutain bike wouldnt be so bad - suits some of the pebbley bits and we wont be goign super fast anyhow


----------



## han (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, I hardly ever use it and it'd be nice to give it a spin. It's not a 'proper' mountain bike, it's more like a cargo bike, but I love it.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 13, 2015)

I'd recommend the hybrid. This is a comfortable ride on friendly surfaces for most of the way. There are one or two stretches where a mb  would benefit you, but honestly it's not worth the sacrifice in comfort just for those few moments.


----------



## han (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! ☺


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I'd recommend the hybrid. This is a comfortable ride on friendly surfaces for most of the way. There are one or two stretches where a mb  would benefit you, but honestly it's not worth the sacrifice in comfort just for those few moments.


Cut into Marksfield Park to miss out some nasty cobbles. A 20 second detour but your wheels will love you for it. (And maybe your arse.)


----------



## klang (May 14, 2015)

I'll be away unfortunately. But I'm sure you'll have a good ride


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2015)

Might try and make it to this, on foot rather than bike


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

I cycled to Tottenham and back yesterday and went on the path between the Olympic stadium and Tottenham. It was a really really nice ride. The weather was perfect and everyone seemed cheerful. It made me want to live on a narrowboat., as I was quite envious of all the people living on them, basking in the sun surrounded by greenery interspersed with beautiful old warehouses. Lots of hipster bars on the other side of the river in Hackney Wick that have sprung up in the past couple of years. Many of them old squat venues I should think. Walthamstow Flats are lovely too, though not really suitable for road bikes. You can ride on the other side for that bit too. I saw a record shop on a narrow boat there!
I saw a few Hassidic Jewish families walking on the path. The men have absolutely ginormous hats! I think they are especially big on the Sabbath cos I don't remember them being that massive when I last rode the path.
Anyway, it was a lovely day and I'm even more sore about missing this event now. 

Oh, if you're cycling up from South London, the quickest way is over London Bridge, up Bishopsgate to Shoreditch, then along Bethnal Green Road then along Old Ford Road. Not the most pleasant of journeys, but then you get to cycle through Victoria Park, which was a lovely surprise, as I'd never been before (  ). It's a great park (and huge!).


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2015)

My earliest memory is of Vicky Park! 

On the cycling from south London thing...it is also possible to use the foot tunnel at Greenwich then along the North path until Wapping where you can then turn onto the canal which takes you to Vicky Park, there is a right hand turn off (split) at the edge of Vicky Park that leads down to the Olympic Park and then onwards to Hackney Marshes.


----------



## han (May 17, 2015)

That sounds a nice route (via Wapping).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> My earliest memory is of Vicky Park!
> 
> On the cycling from south London thing...it is also possible to use the foot tunnel at Greenwich then along the North path until Wapping where you can then turn onto the canal which takes you to Vicky Park, there is a right hand turn off (split) at the edge of Vicky Park that leads down to the Olympic Park and then onwards to Hackney Marshes.


Yeah that is nice too. I love cycling through Docklands. Limehouse is worth exploring too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah that is nice too. I love cycling through Docklands. Limehouse is worth exploring too.



The limehouse basin is the place I was talking about above, where to turn off onto the canal up towards vicky park.


----------



## mango5 (May 24, 2015)

So... who's walking? Me, zora Miss-Shelf ... I've lost track.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 24, 2015)

I'm walking x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 24, 2015)

> Walking posse:
> 
> marty21@5t3IIa@MrSki@Sue@mango5@Miss-Shelf@zora





> Undecided:
> 
> RubyToogood@Mogden@colacubes@tbtommyb@pinkmonkey@Sigmund Fraud@Boycey@Fozzie Bear



the undecided might be cycling undecideds though


----------



## RubyToogood (May 24, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> the undecided might be cycling undecideds though


I'm not undecided, I'm a no now.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 24, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (May 24, 2015)

I have been very slack as I've been busy making plans and acknowledging the need for change  but I'm still very much up for this and looking forward to it.

The weather forecast is good, maybe a little bit on the warm side.  Roll on Saturday.  I haven't had my bike serviced for a while but it should be ok.


----------



## mango5 (May 24, 2015)

I've cross posted the details on the walking thread in case folk haven't seen this one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2015)

8115 said:


> I have been very slack as I've been busy making plans and acknowledging the need for change  but I'm still very much up for this and looking forward to it.
> 
> The weather forecast is good, maybe a little bit on the warm side.  Roll on Saturday.  I haven't had my bike serviced for a while but it should be ok.



Be lovely to see you...looking forward to it!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 25, 2015)

Sorry guys, my aunt has booked a last minute trip to come and stay with us from friday night from Dublin so i can't make this anymore.  Have a lovely time.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2015)

Time to start calling on the sun gods! A week of prayers should do it


----------



## braindancer (May 26, 2015)

Afraid I have to downgrade my status from a 'definite' to a 'hopefully' for this....  my partner may be working now, meaning I'll have the kids.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Time to start calling on the sun gods! A week of prayers should do it


good work so far!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

Yeah, weather looking perfect at the moment.  But there is rain either side that could drift into the picture.


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

Cycle posse roll call = who's still in? anymore cant make it?:

isvicthere?
Putonghua73 (+ MrsP-to-be)
8115
Biddlybee (+ lil' Biddle?)
idumea
eme
toblerone3
sleaterkinney
golightly
ska invita
Rutita1
Rebelda
ShiftyBagLady (+Shifty jnr.?)
han
[USER=39929]Boycey[/USER]

(braindancer sketchy)


----------



## Boycey (May 27, 2015)

i'm almost certainly out.


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Cycle posse roll call = who's still in? anymore cant make it?:


isvicthere?
Putonghua73 (+ MrsP-to-be)
8115
Biddlybee (+ lil' Biddle?)
idumea
eme
toblerone3
sleaterkinney
golightly
ska invita
Rutita1
Rebelda
ShiftyBagLady (+Shifty jnr.?)
han
[USER=39929]Boycey[/USER]
(braindancer sketchy)
Stig 
rich!


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2015)

Hold on though, what time does this all kick off? After a lie in and leisurely breakfast, yes?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

Stig said:


> Hold on though, what time does this all kick off? After a lie in and leisurely breakfast, yes?


We've been through all this!  11am compromise!

Details in post #295 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...are-sat-30th-may.333778/page-10#post-13844166


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2015)

Stig said:


> Hold on though, what time does this all kick off? After a lie in and leisurely breakfast, yes?


well, _someone_ kicked up a fuss to make it at 11am and then pulled out - Id rather noon, but i darent bring up the subject again  cough cough noon would be a lot better for us south londoners



where are you coming from Stig?


----------



## Stig (May 27, 2015)

ska invita said:


> well, _someone_ kicked up a fuss to make it at 11am and then pulled out - Id rather noon, but i darent bring up the subject again  cough cough noon would be a lot better for us south londoners
> 
> 
> where are you coming from Stig?



We're coming from Tottenham N15, so it seems silly to go south to Stokey first to ride back north. What we might do is go to Craving Coffee then lie in wait at Markfield Park for you to go past, and join in.


----------



## eme (May 27, 2015)

I'm still a maybe...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2015)

8115 and I are still in.


----------



## MrSki (May 27, 2015)

I am afraid I will not be able to make this.  Will still be out of town.


----------



## idumea (May 27, 2015)

I've got a replacement bike, so I can go


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 27, 2015)

I still plan to come with the lad but if it's raining then we won't.
Am coming from Waterloo but not sure how we'll get to the meeting point... Maybe there's a train we can catch (as I don't like to take the boy on the busy c london roads very much).
If I can't find a safe and easy route then I might just not be arsed. But in theory I'm in. And he's well up for it.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Am coming from Waterloo but not sure how we'll get to the meeting point...


Take the Circle Line from Embankment to Liverpool Street (bikes are allowed off-peak on 'sub-surface' lines, but not 'deep-level' lines), then the overground train to Clapton .


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

Stig said:


> We're coming from Tottenham N15, so it seems silly to go south to Stokey first to ride back north. What we might do is go to Craving Coffee then lie in wait at Markfield Park for you to go past, and join in.


That place looks good.  I've seen the brewery lot tweet about it.  Must tottle down there one day .


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

Just tagging a few Ska may have missed. Apologies if you've already spoken up one way or t'other, I can't be arsed trawling the thread again.

littleseb marty21 5t3IIa Sue mango5 Miss-Shelf zora braindancer wtfftw


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

scifisam Mogden colacubes tbtommyb pinkmonkey Sigmund Fraud Fozzie Bear


----------



## wtfftw (May 27, 2015)

I'll not be joining. I'll be recovering from my holiday.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'll not be joining. I'll be recovering from my holiday.


Where you off to, anywhere fancy?


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 27, 2015)

We've got one weekend to do DIY before we head off for the summer and it's this weekend.


----------



## wtfftw (May 27, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Where you off to, anywhere fancy?


I'm in Dorset. There's no mobile reception but there is WiFi. Just off for a cheeky nandos...


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2015)

Soz, definitely out I'm afraid.  Hopefully next time


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm in Dorset. There's no mobile reception but there is WiFi. Just off for a cheeky nandos...


That's so lovely.  have a brilliant time!


----------



## 8115 (May 27, 2015)

My gear cable has snapped  Worry not, emergency repair booked for Friday


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 27, 2015)

Alas, box packing and van driving for me this Saturday, so I can't make this. 

Thanks for the reminder invite
tho alsoknownas


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 27, 2015)

Right, do we have any walkers left?


----------



## mango5 (May 27, 2015)

Yes. Me zora Miss-Shelf I think


----------



## 8115 (May 27, 2015)

How many miles are we cycling btw? Just want a rough idea of whether to prepare for a quick scoot along the canal or cyclemageddon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2015)

8115 said:


> How many miles are we cycling btw? Just want a rough idea of whether to prepare for a quick scoot along the canal or cyclemageddon.



The latter.


----------



## 8115 (May 27, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> The latter.


Hooray!


----------



## zora (May 27, 2015)

Yup, I'm walking!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

8115 said:


> Hooray!


Actually I would say more the former, but with added Urban goodness, perhaps the latter.


----------



## 8115 (May 27, 2015)

Mileage guess?


----------



## Sue (May 27, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Yes. Me zora Miss-Shelf I think



Hope to make this too -- got a bit of a bad back at the moment so kind of depends how that's feeling on Saturday...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

8115 said:


> Mileage guess?


The whole thing is 23 miles, with various jump-off points (trains) if people want to just do a bit.

Details in post #295 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...are-sat-30th-may.333778/page-10#post-13844166


----------



## 8115 (May 27, 2015)

Too many posts!

23 miles is a sweet amount


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 27, 2015)

Cool, I shall be at Waltham Cross by 11 I hope


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

I just made a convo for the walk so that that element of it can organise a bit more independently.  I'll keep the cycle chat on here. Doesn't mean further walking chat isn't welcome on here of course .


----------



## mango5 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, but we have it covered via the ongoing walks thread (I cross posted a fee days ago) no need for privacy. Also it may mean there's too many places to miss information. Amazing organising skillz tho


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Thanks, but we have it covered via the ongoing walks thread (I cross posted a fee days ago) no need for privacy. Also it may mean there's too many places to miss information. Amazing organising skillz tho


I mainly did that to pass on my num.  Great stuff .


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 27, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I'll keep the cycle chat on here. Doesn't mean further walking chat isn't welcome on here of course .



Lies, you cyclists look down on us! Well thats fine, we'll have our walk, with beer, and hookers, and drugs... actually forget the beer...


----------



## mango5 (May 27, 2015)

We'll start ahead of you on the route. Your mob will be easy to spot. We'll place our bar orders with you as you pass by.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 27, 2015)

We'll give you backies if you like.


----------



## han (May 27, 2015)

I'm umming and ahhing about bringing the Brompton. Who's cycling up from South London to meet at the cycling meeting point at 11?


----------



## han (May 27, 2015)




----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2015)

han said:


> I'm umming and ahhing about bringing the Brompton. Who's cycling up from South London to meet at the cycling meeting point at 11?


Me. There is never a good reason for a Brompton, bring a real bike!.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

han said:


> I'm umming and ahhing about bringing the Brompton.


You've gone from one extreme to another!  Hazard of owning too many bikes .


----------



## han (May 28, 2015)

I know. It's ridiculous! Brompton, singlespeed, racer, hybrid, and Jan's absurdly heavy 'mountain' bike. I think I'll decide on the day. ;-)


----------



## han (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> You've gone from one extreme to another!  Hazard of owning too many bikes .


What will be your steed of choice?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

han said:


> What will be your steed of choice?









eta: That or the one fairly basic hybrid that I own ...


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2015)

I'll be on a Raleigh pioneer  It's well maintained, in its defence.


----------



## Stig (May 28, 2015)

Sorry guys, I don't think I'd quite realised the extent of rich!'s dislike of cycling on towpaths.

Places where cyclists and pedestrians use the same space can be fraught, I know this because I work near old street roundabout. That simultaneous feeling of being in the way, and everyone else also being in the way.

We may need to withdraw our late appearance. Or I might come along on my own.

isvicthere?
Putonghua73 (+ MrsP-to-be)
8115
Biddlybee (+ lil' Biddle?)
idumea
eme
toblerone3
sleaterkinney
golightly
ska invita
Rutita1
Rebelda
ShiftyBagLady (+Shifty jnr.?)
han
Boycey
(braindancer sketchy)
Stig
rich!


----------



## rich! (May 28, 2015)

Stig said:


> Sorry guys, I don't think I'd quite realised the extent of rich!'s dislike of cycling on towpaths.
> 
> Places where cyclists and pedestrians use the same space can be fraught, I know this because I work near old street roundabout. That simultaneous feeling of being in the way, and everyone else also being in the way.



The last time we cycled along the Lea towpath on a sunny day, I ended up hiding in a corner to recover. Horrible experience, I actually prefer cycling in motor traffic.


----------



## mango5 (May 28, 2015)

I agree. Walk with us


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

I have to say, I actually find the Lea towpath a really good example of mixed path use.  You don't get a ton of pedestrians anyway, unlike Regents Canal or Grand Union Canals further in town.  Plus, people do seem to have a general understanding that bikes are a good thing, and it's never seemed like a hassle to me.  And the towpaths are wider, and you don't have the bridges and tunnels to navigate.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

rich! said:


> The last time we cycled along the Lea towpath on a sunny day, I ended up hiding in a corner to recover. Horrible experience, I actually prefer cycling in motor traffic.


rich, ive done this ride about 5 times now - its basically free from people and other bikers, and when you do come past someone theres loads of room
on a different canal ive ridden once in the morning and i know that stressy feeling you describe but I PROMISE it couldnt be less like that
Come....


----------



## Stig (May 28, 2015)

I really want to go; I think worst case, we might train to Waltham Abbey and cycle the 2nd half, as once you're outside the M25 it's bound to be emptier, right?


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

Stig said:


> I really want to go; I think worst case, we might train to Waltham Abbey and cycle the 2nd half, as once you're outside the M25 it's bound to be emptier, right?


its all empty i swear to god


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

look heres a picture around stratford - utterly representative of traffic levels


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

there are reasons not to go - being forced by teachers to get up early in the morning, potential rain, flat tyres, but traffic is 100% not one of them, not on this tow path....


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Even the bits around Enfield Lock are not that bad if you're assertive:


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Stig said:


> I really want to go; I think worst case, we might train to Waltham Abbey and cycle the 2nd half, as once you're outside the M25 it's bound to be emptier, right?


You honestly won't have any problems with traffic. If half this thread turns up, you might be playing dodge-the-urb, but that's about it.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> You honestly won't have any problems with traffic. If half this thread turns up, you might be playing dodge-the-urb, but that's about it.


talking of which, lots of people tagged still havent spoken.....
it would be good to know whose coming so we can hang around for late comers before setting off


----------



## golightly (May 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> talking of which, lots of people tagged still havent spoken.....
> it would be good to know whose coming so we can hang around for late comers before setting off


 
I'm pretty sure Biddlybee is not coming. Taking a child across London on a bike is too complicated and stressful, which seems reasonable to me.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

golightly said:


> I'm pretty sure Biddlybee is not coming. Taking a child across London on a bike is too complicated and stressful, which seems reasonable to me.


Fair do's.  Just to make people aware - you can actually take bikes on a large part of the tube network on a Saturday, including some underground stretches.

Details here (it's a PDF) :
https://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Fair do's.  Just to make people aware - you can actually take bikes on a large part of the tube network on a Saturday, including some underground stretches.
> 
> Details here (it's a PDF) :
> https://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf


thats really useful - i never knew that! i wonder if tube staff know it


----------



## braindancer (May 28, 2015)

Still hoping to make it!



han said:


> I know. It's ridiculous! Brompton, singlespeed, racer, hybrid, and Jan's absurdly heavy 'mountain' bike. I think I'll decide on the day. ;-)



I've ridden up the Lea on every one of those bike types - apart from an absurdly heavy mountain bike.  All will be fine so toss a coin... with 5 sides!


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

braindancer said:


> Still hoping to make it!


really hope you can bd


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Fair do's.  Just to make people aware - you can actually take bikes on a large part of the tube network on a Saturday, including some underground stretches.
> 
> Details here (it's a PDF) :
> https://www.tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/bicycle-tube-map.pdf



It annoys me so fucking much you can't go straight to Stratford on the Central (well you can, as long as you plead ignorance...)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

rich! said:


> The last time we cycled along the Lea towpath on a sunny day, I ended up hiding in a corner to recover. Horrible experience, I actually prefer cycling in motor traffic.


What was so bad about it? I had a great time on the Lea two weeks ago


----------



## Sue (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> eta: That or the one fairly basic hybrid that I own ...



Champion the Wonder Horse...?  Good shout...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2015)

Weather watch:

Saturday




*High: 19 degrees C*
Low: 12 degrees C


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Weather watch:
> 
> Saturday
> 
> ...


its meant to be.........


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

btw ruti, i was looking at maps and you could get the dlr from lewisham to limehouse and i think you can pick up the canal from there even....im thinking about maybe biking to lewisham and doing that.... maybe


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> btw ruti, i was looking at maps and you could get the dlr from lewisham to limehouse and i think you can pick up the canal from there even....im thinking about maybe biking to lewisham and doing that.... maybe



Oooh good spot. That would add a few extra miles on (Limehouse to Clapton is a route I know.).


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Oooh good spot. That would add a few extra miles on (limehouse to Clapton).


yeah thats the down side - its more biking and more sapping....


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Sue said:


> Champion the Wonder Horse...?  Good shout...


It's the theme tune that swung it for me .

eta: in your head all day now for sure


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

braindancer said:


> All will be fine so toss a coin... with 5 sides!







Geeky?  Moi?


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> It's the theme tune that swung it for me .
> 
> eta: in your head all day now for sure


i dont know the tune, but instead ive filled it in with the ET theme instead!

i guess its a little bit like black beauty theme, maybe thats why...


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2015)

So where/what time are we meeting up?. Can you edit the OP with The Plan.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> So where/what time are we meeting up?. Can you edit the OP with The Plan.


All the details are in post #295:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...are-sat-30th-may.333778/page-10#post-13844166

I'll try to edit the OP too .

eta: too late to edit the OP unfortunately.


----------



## klang (May 28, 2015)

i'm not in the country so def won't attend. have fun all


----------



## Rebelda (May 28, 2015)

I am going to have to be an unlikely maybe. If i come I'll have the 5 year old with me.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> I am going to have to be an unlikely maybe. If i come I'll have the 5 year old with me.


Entice her with the prospect of cream tea at Philpott's Tea Rooms:

http://discoverwalthamabbey.co.uk/places-to-eat/waltham-abbey-loves-food-philpotts-tea-rooms 

It's lovely, although the lady can be a bit grumpy (I mean the lady who serves the tea, not your little 'un).


----------



## Rebelda (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Entice her with the prospect of cream tea at Philpott's Tea Rooms:
> 
> http://discoverwalthamabbey.co.uk/places-to-eat/waltham-abbey-loves-food-philpotts-tea-rooms
> 
> It's lovely, although the lady can be a bit grumpy (I mean the lady who serves the tea, not your little 'un).


We can also be grumpy ladies


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> We can also be grumpy ladies


Not as grumpy as her, I promise you .


----------



## mango5 (May 28, 2015)

When I get home I'll put a link to the info post in the OP


----------



## Rebelda (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Not as grumpy as her, I promise you .


Wanna bet. Sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## MrSki (May 28, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Wanna bet. Sounds like a challenge to me


Get on with your revision you.


----------



## Rebelda (May 28, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Get on with your revision you.


Rumbled


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Wanna bet. Sounds like a challenge to me


She's so grumpy the cream turns sour, the bells in Waltham Abbey begin to peal, and the surrounding cemetery shimmers with the cowering undead.  But she's got a nice side to her too. And the tea's nice.


----------



## 8115 (May 29, 2015)

It's raining in Cambridge :-(


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2015)

8115 said:


> It's raining in Cambridge :-(


Good job you're coming to Clapton then .


----------



## braindancer (May 29, 2015)

Sorry guys - my partner is now definitely working tomorrow so I'll have the kids.  One of 'em would probably be up for it as she takes after me and loves riding bikes, but the other one point blank refuses to go anywhere near her bike so it's not gonna work .


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 29, 2015)

Pissing down today, the one day of the year I think "wow, lovely weather, lets leave coat at home and on way back for dentists I won't be carrying a pile of shite with me and be to hot" 

Fuck you weather, fuck you, you won't fool me again!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2015)

Saturday rain seems confined to the evening at the mo.  That little window of decent weather is sitting up for us at present.


----------



## 8115 (May 29, 2015)

It's stopped raining!


----------



## han (May 29, 2015)

Woohoo! 
I've decided to go on the racer. More likely to get a puncture, but easier to fix if I get one. Is that logical?!


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2015)

han said:


> Woohoo!
> I've decided to go on the racer. More likely to get a puncture, but easier to fix if I get one. Is that logical?!


it might be a tiny bit puddley tommorow in places... id go on anything but the racer myself


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2015)

han said:


> Woohoo!
> I've decided to go on the racer. More likely to get a puncture, but easier to fix if I get one. Is that logical?!


It's fairly logical, but I fancy that at this rate you'll have changed your mind by tomorrow morning (probably settled on a unicycle I imagine).  Especially when I add to Ska's concerns - I reckon you'll want the hybrid for any muddy sections - there's only a few, but you really wouldn't want to be doing them on a racer (or a unicycle ).


----------



## gaijingirl (May 29, 2015)

It's been a pretty unlucky time for unicyclists in East London recently - take the hybrid.


----------



## mango5 (May 29, 2015)

It'll definitely be an unlucky time for unicyclists if I spot any on the towpath tomorrow


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> It's fairly logical, but I fancy that at this rate you'll have changed your mind by tomorrow morning (probably settled on a unicycle I imagine).  Especially when I add to Ska's concerns - I reckon you'll want the hybrid for any muddy sections - there's only a few, but you really wouldn't want to be doing them on a racer (or a unicycle ).


You're not putting han off. . What time are the brixton crew setting off?


----------



## golightly (May 29, 2015)

mango5 said:


> It'll definitely be an unlucky time for unicyclists if I spot any on the towpath tomorrow


 
http://www.lbc.co.uk/unicyclist-trapped-under-bus-in-east-london-110421


----------



## mango5 (May 29, 2015)

"no arrests have been made"


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 29, 2015)

Y'all have a really good day, we will be pressure washing our engine, do give us a wave!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 29, 2015)

is anybody around who can help me plan my to and from journey to the meet up points? I know nothing about trains and bikes and need some help as I'm knackered and can't face all the googling


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 29, 2015)

Or does anybody know what the best/nearest train station is at the end to get back to Liverpool street? Hertford East looks like the simplest (straight hour train to Liverpool St) but does anybody know the area? can we easily get to the station from the pub?
Losing the will to live right now...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> is anybody around who can help me plan my to and from journey to the meet up points? I know nothing about trains and bikes and need some help as I'm knackered and can't face all the googling


Still coming from Waterloo?  Depart 9.20am (eta: actually that's cutting it fine) (a bit earlier if you want to be on the safe side) ; 20 min ride / walk over the bridge to Embankment Station ; Circle Line ---> Liverpool Street (14 mins) there's one at 09:42 ; Liverpool Street overground ---> Clapton (10 mins) there's one at 10:18 ; Safe cycle to Princess of Wales pub through Millfields Park.

You can take your bikes on the Circle Line tomorrow.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 29, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Or does anybody know what the best/nearest train station is at the end to get back to Liverpool street? Hertford East looks like the simplest (straight hour train to Liverpool St) but does anybody know the area? can we easily get to the station from the pub?
> Losing the will to live right now...


Hertford East station not too far from pub.  Other stations along the route, should you want to exit earlier.  Pub stop at Broxbourne with station also nearby.  All trains lead to Liverpool Street!  Or Tottenham Hale if that suits better (Victoria Line).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 29, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Still coming from Waterloo?  Depart 9.20am (eta: actually that's cutting it fine) (a bit earlier if you want to be on the safe side) ; 20 min ride / walk over the bridge to Embankment Station ; Circle Line ---> Liverpool Street (14 mins) there's one at 09:42 ; Liverpool Street overground ---> Clapton (10 mins) there's one at 10:18 ; Safe cycle to Princess of Wales pub through Millfields Park.
> 
> You can take your bikes on the Circle Line tomorrow.


Thanks AKA, that was the route i had intended to take there (think you suggested it to me). I wondered if it might be better to go from Blackfriars (overground so no hassle about the bikes)but it seems that Embankment is probably easier even if it means trekking over that fucking bridge.



alsoknownas said:


> Hertford East station not too far from pub.  Other stations along the route, should you want to exit earlier.  Pub stop at Broxbourne with station also nearby.  All trains lead to Liverpool Street!  Or Tottenham Hale if that suits better (Victoria Line).


 ShiftyJunior wants to do the whole route so I reckon we'll get to Hertford East. Or we'll give it a good shot, at least.
I was just wondering how easy it was to get to from the pub, having looked more closely at the map I think we can ride back down the river a little and cross a bridge onto Mill road and then get to the station quite easily. Is that right?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 29, 2015)

Ugh. So, Blackfriars underground is on the circle line too so we may as well just jump on there, right

I fucking hate this shit.

And while I"m at it, what's the deal with trains these days, do you have to buy a ticket or do you just use your oyster cards?
DON'T FUCKING JUDGE ME ALRIGHT


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

So we are all clear right?


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it might be a tiny bit puddley tommorow in places... id go on anything but the racer myself


Thanks. Going on your advice, I've changed my mind again [emoji3]


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2015)

The forecast is dry if not sunny. Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

We are up!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ugh. So, Blackfriars underground is on the circle line too so we may as well just jump on there, right
> 
> I fucking hate this shit.
> 
> ...



Oyster cards are fine until you leave zone 6.


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

No rain! [emoji41]


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

han said:


> No rain! [emoji41]




Which bike will you use han? 

I reckon you have a couple of hours to change your mind too!


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2015)

im awake too!





technically


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im awake too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

We're up, showered and breakfasted, tyres pumped, wing mirrors adjusted.

Menu and beer in both pubs looks tolerable , so I won't bother bringing a sammich.

Now to embark on a mammoth procrastination sesh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

Stig said:


> We're up, showered and breakfasted, tyres pumped, wing mirrors adjusted.
> 
> Menu and beer in both pubs looks tolerable , so I won't bother bringing a sammich.
> 
> Now to embark on a mammoth procrastination sesh.



Why an earth are you guys up and that ready already?  we have 3 hours before we meet!


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2015)

Stig said:


> We're up, showered and breakfasted, tyres pumped, wing mirrors adjusted.
> 
> Menu and beer in both pubs looks tolerable , so I won't bother bringing a sammich.
> 
> Now to embark on a mammoth procrastination sesh.


perfect day to try some fishco! https://plug.dj/u75-fishy-friday-disco !


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Why an earth are you guys up and that ready already?  we have 3 hours before we meet!


im awake after having a dream that id overslept and the panic woke me up


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Why an earth are you guys up and that ready already?  we have 3 hours before we meet!


It's CATURDAY!! I always get up around this time, there's a whole day to go! And those boiled eggs and marmite soldiers won't cook themselves you know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

Stig said:


> It's CATURDAY!! I always get up around this time, there's a whole day to go! And those boiled eggs and marmite soldiers won't cook themselves you know.


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> im awake after having a dream that id overslept and the panic woke me up


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

Stig said:


> We're up, showered and breakfasted, tyres pumped, wing mirrors adjusted.
> 
> Menu and beer in both pubs looks tolerable , so I won't bother bringing a sammich.
> 
> Now to embark on a mammoth procrastination sesh.


First pub reasonably meh, but in nice setting.  Second pub genuinely decent boozer, also in nice setting .


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

South Londoners...we will be getting the Overground from New Cross to Dalston Junction then cycling to Clapton!


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> First pub reasonably meh, but in nice setting.  Second pub genuinely decent boozer, also in nice setting .


Well at least some bugger should buy your beers for your months of organising. Have a good one wish I was there!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

pinkmonkey said:


> Y'all have a really good day, we will be pressure washing our engine, do give us a wave!


Where are you moored?


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> South Londoners...we will be getting the Overground from New Cross to Dalston Junction then cycling to Clapton!


What time are you leaving the house? The Brixton contingent will race you [emoji6]


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> South Londoners...we will be getting the Overground from New Cross to Dalston Junction then cycling to Clapton!


that is a good plan - if i knew the route id do the same
will probably stick to my going to hackney wick plan...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> that is a good plan - if i knew the route id do the same
> will probably stick to my going to hackney wick plan...



You can meet us at New cross or Dalston? Then follow? It's easy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

han said:


> What time are you leaving the house? The Brixton contingent will race you
> [emoji6]



About 10am.


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

Oh, we'll have a head start on you so not a proper race  , we're leaving at 9.30.


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> You can meet us at New cross or Dalston? Then follow? It's easy!


ah okay, maybe...might be tricky to co-ordinate...lets text on the train and see how insync we are - if its not too big a hold up....i might stick to the hackney wick plan as at least that way theres no cycling on roads involved...im feeling a bit wobbly 


han said:


> Oh, we'll have a head start on you so not a proper race  , we're leaving at 9.30.


are you biking all the way from brixton to it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> ah okay, maybe...might be tricky to co-ordinate...lets text on the train and see how insync we are - if its not too big a hold up....i might stick to the hackney wick plan as at least that way theres no cycling on roads involved...im feeling a bit wobbly


 We'll get the 10:07 from NC.


----------



## 8115 (May 30, 2015)

Are people bringing puncture repair kits, spare inner tube, tyre levers etc? I've left mine at home but lets make sure as many people do have them as possible. Can't believe I forgot. The shame. And I call myself a cyclist. Also water.

The lecture endeth here.


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> are you biking all the way from brixton to it?



Yes


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

8115 said:


> Are people bringing puncture repair kits, spare inner tube, tyre levers etc? I've left mine at home but lets make sure as many people do have them as possible. Can't believe I forgot. The shame. And I call myself a cyclist. Also water.
> 
> The lecture endeth here.


I have all those things, fear not.


----------



## 8115 (May 30, 2015)

I have none but I'm going to get some water and pray I am lucky on the puncture front. Maybe pick up an inner tube if we go past a bike shop.


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

You can use my stuff! That's what I meant


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

But of course, you can never have too many spare inner tubes.


----------



## 8115 (May 30, 2015)

I'm not sure it will be the right size. I don't want anything to spoil today. Apparently we're going past a bike shop.

I'll be borrowing tyre levers etc if necessary though 

Just having a mega breakfast


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

We're having Ruti-eggs.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> We're having Ruti-eggs.


I want ruti eggs


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2015)

I'm a late entry for the walk. See you at 11 at Waltham Cross. With dog!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

I had Ruti-eggs t'other day - I can attest to their excellence!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 30, 2015)

so jealous...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> so jealous...


Of the eggs?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 30, 2015)

the eggs, the cycling, the walking, the pubs, the company... *wails*


----------



## gaijingirl (May 30, 2015)

you're all gonna have an amazing day!


----------



## 8115 (May 30, 2015)

Come next time


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2015)

i have just rationalised my puncture repair kits into one, checked I have a spare 16x13/8 inner tube, packed a small bag with shades, spare battery, tablet, paper and similar, eaten a pasta-based breakfast, fixed the dodgy Debian 8 on one of my laptops, and am now drinking coffee.

Eventually I'll get dressed. First, though, there are cats and catnip mice


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

((((Gajin)))) Next time lovely!


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> you're all gonna have an amazing day!


Aw, we'll miss you x


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> you're all gonna have an amazing day!


I wish you were coming too (was thinking that last night).


----------



## golightly (May 30, 2015)

Heading off soon. I have supplies and bike fixing tools. See people at Princes of Wales at 11. 

mango5 has just gone to join the walkers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2015)

Of course I am late

I will get 10 55 from Tottenham.  Arr 11 07

Sorry


----------



## 8115 (May 30, 2015)

Me and Rutita1 are on the train. We have inner tubes.


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2015)

Made it to Craving Coffee...


----------



## mango5 (May 30, 2015)

I am already walking.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I am already walking.


Made a little suggestion for you in the convo...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 30, 2015)

We made it. I'm having a fortifying smoke


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

Where are you? Sleaterkinney and I are here


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

Slight issue here, not the end of the world but I put my new saddle on a bit too low, has anyone got a hex key? Can't be wasting knee energy now. [emoji33]


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

Stig said:


> Slight issue here, not the end of the world but I put my new saddle on a bit too low, has anyone got a hex key? Can't be wasting knee energy now. [emoji33]


Yeah, I'll have one.


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2015)

We're on the hump at the ne corner of Markfield Park by the graffiti pens.


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2015)

rich! said:


> We're on the hump at the ne corner of Markfield Park by the graffiti pens.


There is a bench there where you can watch other cyclists going over the cobbles. Can be amusing.


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

Yay! We're in Markfield Park just inside the fence and up the hill having a beer. I'll try to bodge it with an adjustable for now, I wouldn't if no one had a hex in case I couldn't tighten it again.


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

We're by the canal at the Princess of Wales, at the tables.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 30, 2015)

han said:


> Where are you? Sleaterkinney and I are here


Ah yeah? We're in the park over the road. Will come and find you guys in a minute then


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2015)

Ok me and zora are at Waltham Cross station in the breezy sun


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

I've been told not to mash it. So I've left it alone


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

MrSki said:


> There is a bench there where you can watch other cyclists going over the cobbles. Can be amusing.


Indeed it is


----------



## idumea (May 30, 2015)

Majorly overslept


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2015)

Cyclists! Hurry up, cos we've run out of beer!


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

Yeah come on, let's go!


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 30, 2015)

Ticket system at the station upgraded apparently


----------



## Stig (May 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its all empty i swear to god


Hmmm. I'm counting cyclists and runners to hold you personally responsible for, as we speak.


----------



## mango5 (May 30, 2015)

I'm past Cheshunt lock. There's no one around


----------



## mango5 (May 30, 2015)

Wildlife near Broxbourne


----------



## mango5 (May 30, 2015)

We're in the pub


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 30, 2015)

Nice meeting you all


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2015)

Ouch. Ouch. Ouch.

I apologize for having been anti-social at the Old Barge, but I wasn't in an "gosh that was fun" kind of a mode.

More a "lock the bike and leave the key in the lock" mood...


----------



## mango5 (May 30, 2015)

Ah, the opportunity for dispersal was partly why today worked so well. Thanks alsoknownas, great job.


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2015)

Made it to Beavertown. 9.8% expresso stout.


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2015)

The Arse are winning 3-0 if you are interested.


----------



## golightly (May 30, 2015)

Just returned home to the wife. 

Thanks to everyone, especially alsoknownas, for making it a great day.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2015)

alsoknownas what a fantastic plan which turned into a wonderful day - thanks

great walking and talking and meeting all


----------



## han (May 30, 2015)

Cheers everyone. That was such an enjoyable day! Particular thanks to alsoknownas for organising - perfect pub/cycling ratio and coordination with the walkers. Epic! And weren't we lucky with the weather! 

Sorry I was a bit of a lightweight and didn't make it to Beavertown. I would've been severely punished by my terrifyingly domineering girlfriend if I hadn't got home by 8  

alsoknownas, your birthday present is proving to be very useful in loosening the evening up already!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

Please do make sure peeps are ok with their pics being up and that.  Top day folks!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 30, 2015)

That was a really lovely day. The lad and I both had a great time, if a little erm _independently _at times 
Thanks for being so lovely to him, and to me despite my lagging behind and whinging. It was a great little adventure and I look forward to being That Guy again on the next one


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

You're all gorgeous.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> That was a really lovely day. The lad and I both had a great time, if a little erm _independently _at times
> Thanks for being so lovely to him, and to me despite my lagging behind and whinging. It was a great little adventure and I look forward to being That Guy again on the next one


It was an absolute pleasure having Nifty Shifty cruising with us. He more than held his own, and needed minimal looking after. I reckon we all did a good job on that one, including you .


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for a lovely day people...was great meeting Artaxerxes sleaterkinney ShiftyBagLady & Jnr toblerone3 for the frst time as well as touching faces with everyone else again.

We are now back in Brockley cooking dinner.

Fantastic day all round...organisation, meeting points, weather, journey and destination, nice stop off at Beavertown and the Anchor and hope on the way back to Dalston to get our train....A little saddle sore but it was worth it. 

Warrior of the day prize goes to ShiftyJnr whom I think we all agreed will now be parented by all of us 

Seriously ShiftyBagLady what an amazing young man you have raised. He left most of us for dust and is all levels of resourceful, engaged and confident.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 30, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Please do make sure peeps are ok with their pics being up and that.  Top day folks!



If I post some pics, if you don't mind PM-ing me if you want me to take them down.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> If I post some pics, if you don't mind PM-ing me if you want me to take them down.


Do it the other way round - stick em in a convo.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

We did a big shout out to pinkmonkey but no luck - but yer dog actually replied to it's name


----------



## toblerone3 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## toblerone3 (May 30, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Do it the other way round - stick em in a convo.



Don't always know people's names though..


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> We did a big shout out to pinkmonkey but no luck - but yer dog actually replied to it's name



That was amazing tbf.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


>



Great pic!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Great pic!



Nice one of you...PM if you no like.

.....[eta blink and you missed it]


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 30, 2015)

Err...doing an impression of a smoke breathing dragon.  Don't like!


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2015)

Lovely day. Even if Acorn (dog) did nearly give me a heart attack by launching herself into the canal at one point! I've never seen a dog look so panicked as she disappeared under the water before being forcibly pulled out by her collar...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Lovely day. Even if Acorn (dog) did nearly give me a heart attack by launching herself into the canal at one point! I've never seen a dog look so panicked as she disappeared under the water before being forcibly pulled out by her collar...


I'm just glad none of the humans managed to do this.  I think ShiftyBagLady had a decent go at one point  .


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I'm just glad none of the humans managed to do this.  I think ShiftyBagLady had a decent go at one point  .


Expect the unexpected, my friend


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Seriously ShiftyBagLady what an amazing young man you have raised. He left most of us for dust and is all levels of resourceful, engaged and confident.


Ah, thanks. I happen to think he's a cracker but will acknowledge my bias. Nice to hear that others agree!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ah, thanks. I happen to think he's a cracker but will acknowledge my bias. Nice to hear that others agree!


Oh, definitely .


----------



## han (May 31, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Ah, thanks. I happen to think he's a cracker but will acknowledge my bias. Nice to hear that others agree!


He's amazing! What a lovely lad. 
And he's like Bradley Wiggins on a bike - such stamina for keeping that speed up over such a long distance! [emoji605] [emoji41]


----------



## han (May 31, 2015)

Sorry I didn't properly get to say goodbye to the train posse, my bike was rather in the way in the carriage. Lovely to meet everyone! X


----------



## han (May 31, 2015)

So, did the cycling lads get to Beavertown before it closed?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 31, 2015)

han said:


> So, did the cycling lads get to Beavertown before it closed?



Yes. We got there 30 mins before them to find Stig & Rich there. We were greeted with cheers. Rich was being nursed back to calm/happy with some 9.8% expresso. 

The hardcores cycled back to Broxborne and got the train to Tottenham Hale/the brewery, we cheered them too, naturally.

I can vouch for the 10% Voodoo.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

han said:


> So, did the cycling lads get to Beavertown before it closed?


Indeed we did , and then on to the 'Little House' (Anchor & Hope) .  But then J** called, so we all had to go home  .


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> But then J** called, so we all had to go home .


 

In our case it was Lucy calling and the fact we were knackered that took us home. Trip back to Brockley was too bad though and we managed some dinner, showers and chat before going to bed around midnight.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Here's my pic of the day:






Margaret (not an urb), but a lovely lady we bumped into at the Anchor & Hope.  She has a wooden figure of herself when she was younger ('when I was still beautiful' she said  - I think we can all agree that her beauty has not in fact diminished ), and as you pass by if you pull the chord, then younger, wooden Margaret necks a little wooden pint .


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady won the gore wars.  I'm gonna cross-post this on the 'bruises' thread .


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Had someone on my mind when I took this picture:






Which, incidentally I risked my life to take (on my crappy phone ) : 






iona


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2015)

Had a great day, thanks for organising alsoknownas .


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Has a great day, thanks for organising alsoknownas .


It was brilliant meeting you .


----------



## wtfftw (May 31, 2015)

Looks like a massive success to me  alsoknownas might have to organise NLD.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Looks like a massive success to me  alsoknownas might have to organise NLD.


It might be a good idea if I apply these newly-found organisational skills to some other areas of my life .


----------



## toblerone3 (May 31, 2015)

Posteriors undertaking a spot of bike maintenance


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> ShiftyBagLady won the gore wars.  I'm gonna cross-post this on the 'bruises' thread .



Respect where it is due though... ShiftyBagLady did the whole ride on a brompton with a bad back which is amazing, frankly. 

Another massive salute to 8115 whom has just left to head back to Cambridge after coming all that way to cycle with us and for being a great house guest, again


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Another massive salute to 8115 whom has just left to head back to Cambridge after coming all that way to cycle with us and for being a great house guest, again


She was awesome company


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

How did the walk go, walkers?  I only got a brief report.  Did you follow the designated route (through Lea Valley Country Park), or did you go along the towpath in clear violation of The Plan?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2015)

Yeah it was lovely to meet 8115 and I didn't realise she had come from Cambridge which makes it even more of a treat


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2015)

I think we clearly violated all the plans and even managed to get lost fir a time on the way back.  That IS impressive and dedicated wandering from a river walk

Plus much elderflower picking and now cordial making


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I think we clearly violated all the plans and even managed to get lost fir a time on the way back.  That IS impressive and dedicated wandering from a river walk
> 
> Plus much elderflower picking and now cordial making



I'm still not sure what the difference between the Lee navigation and the towpath thing was... 

Great day, lovely to meet everyone and thanks very much for the fab organisation alsoknownas (if your pals did seem to find my 'patience of a saint' comment extremely amusing... )


----------



## mango5 (May 31, 2015)

I got fully detached from the other walkers on the way out *and* on the way back  
Yes, your pals were great fun too, aka.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> It was brilliant meeting you .


Likewise, nice end to the day in Beavertown too, those beers are strong, I got the train home.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Sue said:


> (if your pals did seem to find my 'patience of a saint' comment extremely amusing... )


Not related, as it's a completely different person, but another friend of mine was once showing the Archbishop of Canterbury around a building as part of her work.  At the end of the session she noticed he was looking a little fatigued and asked him if he'd like a nice cup of tea.  He put his hand on her shoulder and said "You're a saint!".  So she now considers that she's been canonised. 

Not sure what my mates were blathering on about .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I got fully detached from the other walkers on the way out *and* on the way back
> Yes, your pals were great fun too, aka.


Which way did you go back in the end?


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Not related, as it's a completely different person, but another friend of mine was once showing the Archbishop of Canterbury around a building as part of her work.  At the end of the session she noticed he was looking a little fatigued and asked him if he'd like a nice cup of tea.  He put his hand on her shoulder and said "You're a saint!".  So she now considers that she's been canonised.
> 
> Not sure what my mates were blathering on about .



Alas(?) I don't have that kind of 'power'...

Being proper people, they'd obviously not seen your extremely patient replies on this thread.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Oh, and that lock sign at Pickets Lock (?) was hilarious.  I must of passed that several dozen times without noticing it before.  It read something like:

[Canal & River Trust logo] Official looking script:  In accordance with the Waterways act 1837 (or whatever), it is an offence for any vessel to pass this lock, without the operator depositing in this allotted slot one Bounty Bar...

We had fun winding up some poor narrowboat operator about it .


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2015)

zora here are the results of all the picking
 

I'll save one for you if you like (there's a wine bottle full as well)
Its a bit herbal but quite nice 

thanks Sue and Ms T for the slow walking while I picked


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> How did the walk go, walkers?  I only got a brief report.  Did you follow the designated route (through Lea Valley Country Park), or did you go along the towpath in clear violation of The Plan?


We tried to go through Lee Valley Park on the way back but it went a bit wrong. we were in dire need of a leader/map.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Ms T said:


> We tried to go through Lee Valley Park on the way back but it went a bit wrong. we were in dire need of a leader/*map*.


Like the one I provided a link to in the plans post?   Sounds like you all had a nice time anyhow .


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> zora here are the results of all the picking...


*intrigued*


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2015)

it is easy to get lost in that parky bit, the roads do turn a fair bit

anyhow just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone for your good company, great to meet some new people and particularly to rich and stig for braving the heavy geese traffic and showing us how it should be done by stopping at every opportunity for maximum pleasure seeking 

knackered me though! slept a solid 12 hours last night


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> *intrigued*


elderflower cordial

I had to finish the wine last night and tonight I'll be sampling elderflower and rum purely practically you understand so I could empty the bottles


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Mmmm... luverly!


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2015)

ska invita said:


> it is easy to get lost in that parky bit, the roads do turn a fair bit



When we realised we'd accidentally done a big loop, we asked a guy walking his dog which way to Waltham Cross? When he pointed in the direction we'd just come from or said we could take the towpath...well... 

Looking good Miss-Shelf!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Sounds like a recent episode of The Island, lol.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2015)

Why Do Humans Walk In Circles?
http://www.livescience.com/33431-why-humans-walk-circles.html


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> Posteriors undertaking a spot of bike maintenance



its good someone got a photo of this, for posterity...


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2015)

Miss-Shelf - is the elderflower out?  I asked around last week locally and everyone (a handful of people) said no.. but i want to pick and make cordial...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 1, 2015)

Loads out in se23...but bit rainy to collect until Thursday


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 1, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Loads out in se23...but bit rainy to collect until Thursday



I had wanted to take the kids picking last week (half term).  If it's out in SE23 I should be able to find some - might be able to hit some meadows Grove Park way on Thursday..


----------



## braindancer (Jun 7, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Even the bits around Enfield Lock are not that bad if you're assertive:



The Lea was actually pretty much like this today!  I'd been around Essex and dropped down on to the Lea at Waltham Abbey.  The stretch between Waltham Abbey and Tottenham was absolutely rammed - three or four organised bike rides - a charity one, a Woodcraft one and a couple of other youth group rides.  It was kind of nice to see so many people on bikes but simultaneously REALLY annoying....


----------



## mango5 (Jun 7, 2015)

We walked from Tottenham down to Hackney Wick today. It was alright, though probably not great for cyclists.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## darwinlarfin (Jul 2, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


>


Random question but are the tires on that bike in front of the guy with shades continental cycle cross speed skin foldable tires?  If so how do they perform on the towpath because I was looking to buy a set for my hybrid to use along the canals and gravel. Cheers.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 2, 2015)

who's bike is that? I'm not sure.


----------

